# Resident Evil 6



## Animeace (Jul 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Im not one to post rumors, but this right here seems like the real deal. We were sent the image you see below by akiraodasan from our forums who was able to attend a behind-closed-doors Capcom press conference (much like the one we were able to attend at E3 2011) at Comic Con, which is still going on as of this writing.
> 
> The image shows off Resident Evil 6’s official logo and also the following date: September 15, 2011. That’s when we’re expected to receive official details from Capcom on this highly anticipated game. A full return to horror, or not? We’ll find out at TGS in just a few months. But for now, this rumor must be taken with a big grain of salt.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

Who gives a fuck?

Its Capcom, no one cares for that train wreck of a company


----------



## Animeace (Jul 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> WOOOTTT RE RULES CAPCOM IS THE BEST!!





Fixed 4u RE is awesome indeed.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously Capcom is a terrible company who like to shit on their franchises and most of all, their fans.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2011)

More like 4 less like 5 pls


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> More like 4 less like 5 pls



More like REmake, less like everything else


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> More like REmake, less like everything else



More like RE2, less like everything else.


----------



## Krory (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad they cancelled spin-off garbage like MML3 in the hopes of bringing RE back to life to its horror roots. Can only hope.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 23, 2011)

IF IT HAS THAT SHITTY INVENTORY AND CO-OP BULLSHIT, FUCK YOU

however, a remake would make me buy this game
puhlease make it happen


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> More like 4 less like 5 pls



One can stay hopeful for that.

If Capcom returns back to the old school style of Resident Evil, well then that's one less person not buying that game. 

And please no remake. Do remakes for the 3DS and Vita.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 23, 2011)

Please don't be a remake... I pretty much have all of the games memorized...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> More like RE2, less like everything else.



I'm sure we can deal with a hybrid of REmake, RE2 and RE: CVX


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm sure we can deal with a hybrid of REmake, RE2 and RE: CVX



Story, character, and level design of 2, atmosphere of REmake, and combat of 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2011)

Animeace said:


> Fixed 4u RE is awesome indeed.



But RE4 came out 6 years ago!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Story, character, and level design of 2, atmosphere of REmake, and combat of 3.



You need more locations like in CVX as well. Make it grander.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> You need more locations like in CVX as well. Make it grander.



I did like some levels in CVX but they weren't as memorable as RE2. To me that is.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 23, 2011)

RE remake was the best.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

I would like Resident Evil 6 to continue years after 5. You play as Sheva (I love black protagonists!) and she is stuck in Possum City and it gets infected with a new strain of virus made from a mysterious person (hint: its Alex Wesker) and you have to find out who. Only returning character is Sheva and Ada although this plot continues a certain vague plotline from 5. The gameplay is similar to RE4 and 5 except you can shoot while moving, and you'll be glad you can. The infected come at your ass fast like those zombie motherfuckers from 28 Days Later. This is true survival horror baby, with puzzles and all that shit. This is the game old school RE fans been waiting for.

Play it in the dark.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

The inventory of RE5 fucking sucked, really badly

I want the RE4 inventory back please


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 23, 2011)

Moar actual zombies and horror plx.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 23, 2011)

Loved RE 5,  I hope this one is co-op also.

Hopefully it will have a better inventory system though.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

Crazy week for Crapcom, eh?

I'll pass for this game for now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope no more Sheeva, worst RE character ever in the series. Resident Evil Dead Aim cast are way better than her. lol . anyway I dunno what to think about RE6. Capcom is a bad company in my book right now. Residen Evil Revelations shows some right direction for the series.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hope no more Sheeva, worst RE character ever in the series. *Resident Evil Dead Aim cast are way better than her.* lol . anyway I dunno what to think about RE6. Capcom is a bad company in my book right now. Residen Evil Revelations shows some right direction for the series.



Not sure if serious?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not sure if serious?


 Nope but I don't like her tho lol...


----------



## Taki (Jul 23, 2011)

Great, another RE5.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

If they are going to continue the story line, they should bring back Rebecca.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Re2 with RE4 engine sounds nice.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Re2 with RE4 engine sounds nice.



Um...no...why would you want to use RE4's engine when you can use RE5's engine, MT Framework, a current gen engine?


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing  why use an outdated engine which is last gen :S


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...no...why would you want to use RE4's engine when you can use RE5's engine, MT Framework, a current gen engine?



I meant the style. Sorry.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't played any RE's before 4. 

Was Chris a good protagonist in the other games? Him and Sheva kind of sucked as protagonists. Only good character in RE 5 was Wesker.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Resident Evil 5 was the first RE game I ever finished (I quit RE2 and CV).

The single reason I bought it was because of Sheva on the cover and I had spare cash lol. I bought it day 3 lol. Before 5 I didn't really think highly of the series.

I thought Chris and Sheva was awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Resident Evil 5 was the first RE game I ever finished (I quit RE2 and CV).
> 
> The single reason I bought it was because of Sheva on the cover and I had spare cash lol. I bought it day 3 lol. Before 5 I didn't really think highly of the series.
> 
> I thought Chris and Sheva was awesome.


wut?lol  I want to slap you.  not finishing RE2 and CV.   and I see. hmm Well you have a Wii so go and play the Remake and RE0.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 23, 2011)

DREAM: Resident Evil 6 Main Protagonist: Rebecca (loved her in RE:Zero)
Plus I want some returning characters like Ada.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> DREAM: Resident Evil 6 Main Protagonist: Rebecca (loved her in RE:Zero)
> Plus I want some returning characters like Ada.


 Oh God yes. Maybe Rebecca with long hair? you know with the current time line.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess im the only person who hates Ada's guts then


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> DREAM: Resident Evil 6 Main Protagonist: Rebecca (loved her in RE:Zero)
> *Plus I want some returning characters like Ada*.



Why?

I only liked Ada cause playing with her gave me the Chicago Typewriter.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut?lol  I want to slap you.  not finishing RE2 and CV.   and I see. hmm Well you have a Wii so go and play the Remake and RE0.



I actually want to finish RE4. I never finished it on PS2 and I bought the Wii version from Amazon but I had to send it back cause it was defective. Sigh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> Who gives a fuck?
> 
> Its Capcom, *no one cares for that train wreck of a company*



guess we'll really see come september 15th 

and how can it be a remake when its Resident Evil 6? 

though i totally see a massive overhaul of the gameplay.. probably new characters.. with tricell coming back.... starting a new cycle..


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 23, 2011)

Because Ada have that mysterious vibe around her that make her interesting, might add something to the plot, like what's her purpose for doing all that she did in the past. She help sometimes but for her own motives so don't know I think could be interesting to have her in x).


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Starring Sheva and Ada, yum....

Hell...lets make it Sheva and Rebecca...with Sheva training Rebecca and shit.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

I stopped buying their shit ages ago  DMC4 was the last capcom game i bought and i am going to ensure it stays that way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> guess we'll really see come september 15th
> 
> and how can it be a remake when its Resident Evil 6?
> 
> though i totally see a massive overhaul of the gameplay.. probably new characters.. with tricell coming back.... starting a new cycle..


 Capcom have my in the balls because of Resident Evil.. they better not screw me over in here too.  Resident Revelations and Now Resident Evil 6. Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City doesn't count for anyone taking note. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

people giving a fuck already.. 

just 1 and half months from now.. people will jump right back on capcom's dongs and hum ryu's theme 

but seriously, shoiuld've seen this coming.. UMvC3 now basically has 4 RE characters..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Starring Sheva and Ada, yum....
> 
> Hell...lets make it Sheva and Rebecca...with Sheva training Rebecca and shit.


 wait Rebecca is older than her. so how is she training my Rebecca?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 23, 2011)

Rebecca have more battle experience than Sheva, she first encounter those zombies in that train and her meeting that giant snake in the mansion 

Beside we don't know if she have been on some secret mission between
the events of RE 3 to 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Capcom have my in the balls because of Resident Evil.. they better not screw me over in here too.  Resident Revelations and Now Resident Evil 6. Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City doesn't count for anyway taking note. lol



yeah.. with all that talk about boycotting and shit.. capcom still has rights over the franchises that we all grew up loving and adoring.. no amount of fucking up will make us boycott their shit.. maybe you'll pass on certain games or something.. but not fully boycott it..

i dare those who said they'll boycott capcom for cancelling megaman legends 3 not buy this when it turns out to be good..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2011)

Just do a reboot Capcom...do not be an idiot and try to continue this storyline. They better not try to bring in new characters...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I stopped buying their shit ages ago  DMC4 was the last capcom game i bought and i am going to ensure it stays that way.



i am not sure how fucked Capcom was when DMC4 got released.. they really started fucking up for real shortly after DmC's announcement trailer.. 

maybe you're not a fighting fan.. but you've missed out on good games partner


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been successful in my boycott   Until they announce a new onimusha  

Then i have no choice but to give them my money 

What good capcom games have i missed?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 23, 2011)

^ I don't think wesker can come back now, I think his story was end in 5. So we could expect a new treat or maybe some past characters turning as bad guys (Ada maybe).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah.. with all that talk about boycotting and shit.. capcom still has rights over the franchises that we all grew up loving and adoring.. no amount of fucking up will make us boycott their shit.. maybe you'll pass on certain games or something.. but not fully boycott it..
> 
> i dare those who said they'll boycott capcom for cancelling megaman legends 3 not buy this when it turns out to be good..


 Yeah good point. I am not going to boycott Capcom tho because it is silly but I am going to be more careful with them in general. Resident Evil is one of my favorite franchises ever and I am going to follow Capcom because of that forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just do a reboot Capcom...do not be an idiot and try to continue this storyline. They better not try to bring in new characters...



why? they could just present new characters and pick on elements from past games.. maybe present a new virus with new villains..

but not completely reboot.. they don't want another "DmC".. where fans will rage for not having to masturbate to leon jill's ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I have been successful in my boycott   Until they announce a new onimusha
> 
> Then i have no choice but to give them my money
> 
> What good capcom games have i missed?



*prepares to be trolled*

Dead rising series were considered very fun.. 
Resident evil 5 was actually a very good game with very good mechanics.. its just not as "epic" RE4.. therefore people said it was "bad" which it wasn't..

not sure if sengoku basara is good.. but i haven't heard much bitching.. 

and i heard some good reviews on bionic commando..

Onimusha? brother, if they released a Megaman game it would sell more than Legends3 would have ever sold.. 

a little wise man once said: Controversy creates cash  



Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah good point. I am not going to boycott Capcom tho because it is silly but I am going to be more careful with them in general. Resident Evil is one of my favorite franchises ever and I am going to follow Capcom because of that forever.



honestly, you should be more careful with everything.. never keep your hopes high.. i found that the hard way.. not just with video games, but IRL too.. stay safe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> why? they could just present new characters and pick on elements from past games.. maybe present a new virus with new villains..
> 
> but not completely reboot.. they don't want another "DmC".. where fans will rage for not having to masturbate to leon jill's ass.



No one wants to see new characters that are going to basically be like the ones before or very/to similar to others. They could try to actually get the story proper this time around instead shitty.

And the reason why people raged about dante is because he looks emo. People for some reason rage about emos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> honestly, you should be more careful with everything.. never keep your hopes high.. i found that the hard way.. not just with video games, but IRL too.. stay safe


 I am trying but I always fall for a DBZ game.   Seriously tho great point but you know what I mean right? "Capcom comment"


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait Rebecca is older than her. so how is she training my Rebecca?



She is? Rebecca looks all petite and adorable and shit so I thought she was younger.

Well, they can still work together RE5-style though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No one wants to see new characters that are going to basically be like the ones before or very/to similar to others. They could try to actually get the story proper this time around instead shitty.


maybe.. but keeping the same elements and characters would give the story a "stale" vibe.. a new "epic" main character is a must for the series to continue to be "interesting".. cuz to be honest.. midway through RE5 i just wanted to fight wesker to end this..  

continue the story and its elements.. present new characters.. put the old ones in mercenaries.. and it will all be good..




> And the reason why people raged about dante is because he looks emo. People for some reason rage about emos.



from the hours upon hours of reading people's bitching about that(myself included).. it was because dante was not dante.. trust me if this game had another title other than "DMC" it would be judge more fairly.. a lot of emo characters got a pass anyways..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am trying but I always fall for a DBZ game.   Seriously tho great point but you know what I mean right? "Capcom comment"



hey i never said capcom wasn't shitty 

honestly they already fucked me with Devil May Cry, my favorite series ever.. 

and Thank God, i wasn't megaman fan as well.. cuz that was brutal.. i personally was happy about UMvC3, cuz i don't wanna pay 5 bucks each for 12 characters.. and maybe more for 8 stages and a lot of re-balancing.. 

lets just wait for this.. i am actually looking forward for some fan reactions after this is officially announced


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> She is? Rebecca looks all petite and adorable and shit so I thought she was younger.
> 
> Well, they can still work together RE5-style though.


 Well Rebecca is Younger in term of Games "18"(RE1/RE0/RE UC)  Sheva is 23 in RE5 and the game takes place in 2009. So Rebecca is 29 years old in the current time line, reason why I want to see her back and with a new look. "Long hair"


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Rebecca is Younger in term of Games "18"(RE1/RE0/RE UC)  Sheva is 23 in RE5 and the game takes place in 2009. So Rebecca is 29 years old in the current time line, reason why I want to see her back and with a new look. "Long hair"



Eh...I just might get REmake and 0 for the Wii one of these days.

Rebecca is just so damn cute though. Like the cutest RE girl eva.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 24, 2011)

Well if this is for real then I think the game should go back to its horror roots and put more effort into actually scaring players.
Also Ada Wong as the protagonist is a must.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2011)

ITT RE noobs


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 24, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> ITT RE noobs



you beaten RE3 with just a knife?, otherwise, gfy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 24, 2011)

I suppose I should gfm then 

I'm still not a noob. Been at the series since '97


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2011)

Stopped caring after four.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Starting caring due to five.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 24, 2011)

I say we bring Leon back

The guy was better than Ada,Chris,and Sheva. He was kind of funny also.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> *prepares to be trolled*
> 
> Dead rising series were considered very fun..
> Resident evil 5 was actually a very good game with very good mechanics.. its just not as "epic" RE4.. therefore people said it was "bad" which it wasn't..
> ...



Devil Kings(Sengoku Basara) is good for about 5 days of playing,but then it becomes very repetitive.

I have yet to play a Dead Rising game. I plan on buying Dead Rising: Off the Record,because Frank West seems to be a funny smartass,they fix some broken mechanics from the 2nd game(or so I heard)and it's coming out at a pretty cheap price.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

it's fake, if not then why is the date for the next announcement day/month/year where in north america all the dates are month/day/year.

Either way though it's common knowledge that RE6 is either in pre-production or already deep in development and their just waiting until it's at least halfway done as to avoid the "Resident Evil Beta Syndrome" that every RE game in history suffers from.

Either way it better have larger tits, more explosions than 8 michael bay films put together, cheesy lines, more tits, leon should come back and be more buff than Chris, Ada should have superpowers and wants to take over the galaxy with Ganados, Majini, uruboros losliloboulos.

It's clear that Capcom has no intention of going back to horror (by roots they clearly mean RE4) so might as well stick more nails in the already buried coffin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> it's fake, if not then why is the date for the next announcement day/month/year where in north america all the dates are month/day/year.
> 
> Either way though it's common knowledge that RE6 is either in pre-production or already deep in development and their just waiting until it's at least halfway done as to avoid the "Resident Evil Beta Syndrome" that every RE game in history suffers from.
> 
> ...


 but Resident Evil Revelations is a clear sign that they want to go back to the horror roots.  I don't want Leon back, they should give second tier chars the spot light imo.
*First tier*
Leon
Claire
Chris
Jill

I want those characters to stay out but if any of them are in I would not mind.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah at first it looked promising but with a buy/sell system (which means shopping) a drop item system like the past 2 games, a VERY similar style to dead space it just looks like a mashup of Resident Evil 4 and Dead Space.

That's not horror that's settling and not even that, it's just slowing action down and painting the walls with blood and calling it horror, a lot of the style derives from Dead Space which means they think that is horror rather than go back to their original roots or re-define horror like they always intended.

I'm not some purist that won't accept OTS horror but it seems very obvious that Capcom is very hesistant with going full blown horror with Revelations and it looks like a cheap copout. 

So yeah, more action titles on the way and the "horror" games will probably be copies of Dead Space rather than try to be something original or go back to it's true roots. Not much hope there.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 24, 2011)

I really hope Capcom makes this series scary again and actually put's things in it that separate it from its predecessors. I liked RE5, but didn't love it like I did 4 and all the others. It was still fun, everything worked and looked great, but to be honest, all it really was was RE4 with a new coat of paint. Aside from co-op, there wasn't anything new, and had nowhere near as many cool moments as 4.

As for characters, wouldn't mind seeing Leon, Ada and all them, but like Malvingt2, I'd like it more if we got to see what some of the second tier characters are up to. We haven't seen or heard about Rebecca since 1. Same thing with Barry or Carlos since 3. Hell I liked Billy, wonder what he's up to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Yeah at first it looked promising but with a buy/sell system (which means shopping) a drop item system like the past 2 games, a VERY similar style to dead space it just looks like a mashup of Resident Evil 4 and Dead Space.
> 
> That's not horror that's settling and not even that, it's just slowing action down and painting the walls with blood and calling it horror, a lot of the style derives from Dead Space which means they think that is horror rather than go back to their original roots or re-define horror like they always intended.
> 
> ...


 interesting and I get your point... A lot of hands on/ preview of that game "RE R" are saying that the Horror roots is there but like a lot of people, we have to wait and see.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not calling RE:Revelations out as of now, but seeing how Capcom has always been with the RE series and how Capcom has been very recently I'm approaching it very cautiously especially since the features they announce aren't in the best interest of horror (buy/sell, item drops). 

It might be the first horror game we get from them since 2002 but I'm keeping my hopes and expectations very low with any Capcom title as of now.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2011)

RE5 is a good game save for that AI, but even that isn't as bad as most people make it out to be.

What it isn't is a good Resident Evil.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 24, 2011)

It will most likely be another action game cant say i'm interested


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

Considering RE5 was in development for 5 years with hundreds of people working on it and a huge budget and all we got was a shiny version of RE4 with NONE of the beta elements making it in I expected much more.


It seems very clear that Sheva was always going to be a small part in the story (taking the role of Josh) then I guess after they had nothing to show for they decided to just make it a full co-op game and shoehorn in the story. Would also explain horrible AI, that merchant that dies very early in the game (possibly a last minute addition, sort of how Veeto the quarian was a last minute addition in Mass Effect 2's first mission)

Overall I didn't expect any sort of horror from RE5 (even though Capcom was marketing it as such) but I did expect much more than what we got.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> RE5 is a good game save for that AI, but even that isn't as bad as most people make it out to be.
> 
> What it isn't is a good Resident Evil.



Resident Evil 5 is a good great Resident Evil game, and so is 4...so far (haven't finished it yet). These two RE games are possibly the only RE games I've ever enjoyed. I remember playing RE2 when I was a kid and I absolutely hated...._hated_ those tank controls. 

I actually think I'd enjoy a remake of RE1-CV with RE4-5 controls.

After I beat Catherine I might try out REmake and RE0 on Wii. I heard they don't have those fucked up tank controls though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Resident Evil 5 is a good great Resident Evil game, and so is 4...so far (haven't finished it yet). These two RE games are possibly the only RE games I've ever enjoyed. I remember playing RE2 when I was a kid and I absolutely hated...._hated_ those tank controls.
> 
> I actually think I'd enjoy a remake of RE1-CV with RE4-5 controls.
> 
> After I beat Catherine I might try out REmake and RE0 on Wii. I heard they don't have those fucked up tank controls though.


 Yeah those tank controls are still there. I am going to play the Wiimake of those games soon because I want to see if there is any different...


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah those tank controls are still there. I am going to play the Wiimake of those games soon because I want to see if there is any different...



Thank you for telling me...cause now I'm not getting them. I'll get Umbrella Chronicles and The Darkside Chronicles instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thank you for telling me...cause now I'm not getting them. I'll get Umbrella Chronicles and The Darkside Chronicles instead.


 I see.. even with the tank control, the remake is a must play.. I got a great deal in my local store and got it for 5 bucks. I am going to play it when I have the free time.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thank you for telling me...cause now I'm not getting them. I'll get Umbrella Chronicles and The Darkside Chronicles instead.


Lol! Worst decision of all time?
Resident Evil REmake is a must play.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 25, 2011)

Darkside Chronicles is pretty stupid. They completely fucked up a lot of the characters in that one.

Also all RE games have tank controls, only difference is that RE4/5 have the camera behind the player all the time. RE5 added strafing and now all games add fluid controls.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Darkside Chronicles is pretty stupid. They completely fucked up a lot of the characters in that one.
> 
> *Also all RE games have tank controls*, only difference is that RE4/5 have the camera behind the player all the time. RE5 added strafing and now all games add fluid controls.



I don't really consider RE4-5 shit tank controls...mostly because when I played it I didn't realize it was supposed to be another take on tank controls, which speaks volume about the controls itself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2011)

Esura bro is way to picky.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura bro is way to picky.



No I'm not. I just don't feel like dealing with horrible controls.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonder if Steve will make an appearance in RE 6.

Afterall Wesker hinted towards him being able to be revived and that he had plans with him.

T-Veronica Virus gonna be the next thing to be dealt with?


----------



## DedValve (Jul 26, 2011)

T-Veronica virus is the most hax virus ever. If Wesker had chosen that instead of Uruboros the entire world would have been veronica freaks or super mutants, but instead he chooses the love child of las plagas and the leeches from RE0 -.-


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Man I want to know wtf happened with Billy. where it is? did he ever counter Umbrella again?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 26, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Wonder if Steve will make an appearance in RE 6.
> 
> Afterall Wesker hinted towards him being able to be revived and that he had plans with him.
> 
> T-Veronica Virus gonna be the next thing to be dealt with?


Who gives a fuck about a shitty character.

No one shall miss him other than some insignificant fangirls.

The end.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2011)

I just want resident evil 6 to have a moment like this


wesker: lol you thought I was dead? U mad?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 27, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Who gives a fuck about a shitty character.
> 
> No one shall miss him other than some insignificant fangirls.
> 
> The end.



"Derp Derp I can't use Logic thus I have to decide to end this."

It's not about missing a Character but the fact that he carries the T-Veronica Virus.

Add in Wesker had some sort of plans with him and his hint of Steve being revived it's far from impossible we see him and the Virus again.



> wesker: lol you thought I was dead? U mad?




I can hardly wait to see Capcoms explanation of how Wesker survived.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

They'll use the fan explanation of course. He hid his head inside his neck then went under the lava then waited till the coast was clear, got out of the lava and waited for Ada 

but he's dead and thank god. They completely screwed up his character in RE5, I'd rather he stay dead in RE1 where he was still a badass, or CVX by the hands of Alexia.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Wesker must never die.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wesker must never die.



Too bad he did. Capcom said that they have no intentions of bringing him back. But in case their lying again he'll probably come back for global domination again, except this time he's bald and the lava burned his skin black. Might as well go full way and buff up Leon, give Ada some double D's and an accent and pretend she's black and have leon fight space boulders which is totally different from meteors


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Too bad he did. Capcom said that they have no intentions of bringing him back. But in case their lying again he'll probably come back for global domination again, except this time he's bald and the lava burned his skin black. Might as well go full way and buff up Leon, give Ada some double D's and an accent and pretend she's black and have leon fight space boulders which is totally different from meteors



Actually I would rather have no Wesker than have him come back looking like Darth Vader.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually I would rather have no Wesker than have him come back looking like Darth Vader.



I was referring to Morpheus with that but Darth Vader also works just as well (except Leon already did the "NOOOOO!" part in RE4)


----------



## Butcher (Jul 27, 2011)

I loved Wesker in RE 5.

He looked(and acted) a lot like Smith from The Matrix.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I loved Wesker in RE 5.
> 
> He looked(and acted) a lot like Smith from The Matrix.



CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

I want more sheva. That african beauty. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I want more sheva. That african beauty.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



me too.. i wonder why she isn't liked so much.. or maybe cuz her AI was pure garbage in RE5


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't like Sheva. She is a horrible character. Like I said before Rebecca all the way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't like Sheva. She is a horrible character. Like I said before Rebecca all the way.



She looks 14.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> She looks 14.


 She is 18 in RE0/RE1 and current time line 29 years old. Again Rebecca all the way.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> She looks 14.



Your point?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2011)

I like both Rebecca AND Sheeva.

Master race here.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

I hated how Sheva was shoehorned into the game through forced co-op and throughout the entire game the story was centered around Chris, Jill and Wesker yet she ends up killing Wesker over Jill as if she takes priority.

That and the chic needs to come out of the closet and accept the fact that she's Australian and not African.

Other than that she's fine. 

Rebbecca was awesome (despite acting like a total tard sometimes but that's because of plotholes) 

And Claire was the best (Jill was the best until she became a kung-fu Tekken Nina wanabee monkey that hisses) 


It's sad to see all my favorite characters turn into absolute shit. I honestly think Rebbecca and Claire are better off not being in any RE games, I mean just look at the current characters

Leon = Dante except not as cool or funny and more of a douche
Chris = steroid abusing, boulder fighting, someone dumb as a rock idiot (though he's always been an idiot, now he's just a buff idiot)
Jill = HISSSSSS!!!! HISSSSSSSSSS!!!!
Ada = Actually Ada is okay despite acting like she came out of a Jason Bourne movie. 
Wesker = Facepalm

Then every character is getting a facelift every game (or in Rebbeccas case, a nose job)


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

She looks good here. 



But in every other game she looks like a child. NF be jailbaitin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I hated how Sheva was shoehorned into the game through forced co-op and throughout the entire game the story was centered around Chris, Jill and Wesker yet she ends up killing Wesker over Jill as if she takes priority.
> 
> That and the chic needs to come out of the closet and accept the fact that she's Australian and not African.
> 
> ...


 They did fix some of the Plot holes with her in Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles. Capcom can easily ruin her because like you said, look what they did with some of the cast...


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> She looks good here.
> 
> 
> 
> But in every other game* she looks like a child.* NF be jailbaitin.




I believe that's the point 

Also UC made more plotholes than it did fix them. At least they made Rebbecca act like she should in the RE1 part.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I believe that's the point
> 
> Also UC made more plotholes than it did fix them. At least they made Rebbecca act like she should in the RE1 part.


 oh? RE0 part? and yeah to the RE1 part, for some reason Capcom went that way with her. Capcom is horrible in story line... lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*RUMOR - Resident Evil 6 reveal coming very soon*

We've been hearing rumors about Resident Evil 6 for awhile now, which hardly any comment from Capcom. We just know that the game is indeed in development. When will we get to learn of what the game is about and where it's heading? Rumor has it that Capcom will be announcing the game at TGS, and that announcement could come as early as tomorrow. Let's hope there's some Wii U action in there!

UPDATE - Here are a few more rumored details...

- series will ?go back to its roots?
- ?This will be, by far, the most gruesome Resident Evil game to date?
- ?A real emphasis is being placed on making the game brutally scary.?


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Well we should be getting some word tomorrow, due to the teaser we got in July I believe it was (you know... the RE6 logo with "15/09/11" on it).

If any of this true, I will be balls deep into this shit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Resident Evil 6?

As long as Rebbeca in this game I don't care how it plays.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

"I don't care if the game is good, I just want little girls."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Well we should be getting some word tomorrow, due to the teaser we got in July I believe it was (you know... the RE6 logo with "15/09/11" on it).
> 
> If any of this true, I will be balls deep into this shit.


 I hope is true.. I want to see Resident Evil back to their roots... Resident Evil Revelations is showing that Capcom is willing to do so.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> "I don't care if the game is good, I just want little girls."


You do know Rebecca Chambers is an adult right?

Current timeline places Rebecca's age as 28 as of RE5. She was 18 in RE1, RE0, and Umbrella Chronicles so you fail.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hope is true.. I want to see Resident Evil back to their roots... Resident Evil Revelations is showing that Capcom is willing to do so.



Yeah, I'm really impressed with what I'm hearing about Revelations. I read about the intro scene with Chris and I think it sounds pretty awesome, a very nice change from what RE4 and 5 brought us.

I would probably prefer some sort of reboot since most of the characters feel overdone now. Too much Chris and Jill, Rebecca is an annoying little brat, Leon is overrated cliche garbage, and most of the cast is filled with throwaways like Carlos, Billy, Steve, Sheva, so on. Only one I really like is Claire. And Barry and HUNK.

But it'd be better to just try and get a new cast that would actually be interesting.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know Rebecca Chambers is an adult right?
> 
> Current timeline places Rebecca's age as 28 as of RE5. She was 18 in RE1, RE0, and Umbrella Chronicles so you fail.



Looks like a twelve year old (boy).

Acts like a twelve year old.

Talks like a twelve year old.

Nothing "adult" about her besides an imaginary number Capcom tacked on.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a reboot either. Let Sheva be the main character, with the occasional radio calls from Rebecca, taking the role as a Para-Medic ala MGS3. Every other character is new.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

"Take the worst two characters in the history of the series and give them their own game."

Yeah. Sounds like something Capcom would do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I would love to see Rebecca back. I do like her personality.. I don't see nothing annoying about her but that is me. If they are going to use previous cast member from previous Resident Evil, for this game, They should bring back Rebecca with a new look.. but like I said that is me...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't mind a reboot either. Let Sheva be the main character, with the occasional radio calls from Rebecca, taking the role as a Para-Medic ala MGS3. Every other character is new.


reboot means done by americans. You want RE to be killed?


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> reboot means done by americans. You want RE to be killed?



You mean fixed? The Japanese Capcom is what made RE into what it is now. An action game.

Or it could be done by Europeans, which most of them are doing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> reboot means done by americans. You want RE to be killed?



Off topic, but I love your sig so much dude. Yoruichi makes me feel things. 


Eh...anyways, while I normally not approve of Westernization or outsourcing, I don't think it would hurt RE too bad as much as DmC and shit, provided they choose an adequate company to handle this shit. When I was younger I thought RE was a Western game at first anyways.

That said, Capcom needs to develop SOMETHING besides Dragon's Dogma and fighters goddammit. This outsourcing is just them being lazy as fuck at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMSZd2MbYdc[/YOUTUBE]


I still love RE 0 opening. Man I have the Gamecube and Wii version of this game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Sucks I don't have time to play RE0, cause Rebecca is so cute.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> You mean fixed?


No, I mean raped in the ass.



> Capcom is what made RE


This part you got right.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

>Ignoring the facts

Typical fanboy.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

What facts?


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> What facts?



That Capcom is the one that did RE5, arguably what ruined the tone of the series. It's kind of hard to whine about how "Americans" will ruin it when the Japanese developers _already did_.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory we do not argue with fanboys. For they have their dick so far up Japan's ass they are to busy listening to their moans to hear reasoning.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Krory we do not argue with fanboys. For they have their dick so far up Japan's ass they are to busy listening to their moans to hear reasoning.



I really should know better, my apologies. Thank you for turning me back on to the path of light.

Or... the path that should have been the one to fill my dark soul with LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> That Capcom is the one that did RE5, arguably what ruined the tone of the series. It's kind of hard to whine about how "Americans" will ruin it when the Japanese developers _already did_.


RE4 already changed the tone of the series so its retarded to just blame RE5 for it.



crazymtf said:


> Krory we do not argue with fanboys. For they have their dick so far up Japan's ass they are to busy listening to their moans to hear reasoning.





And here we go. Same shit same fucked up day.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd so like to see Rebecca in current times.

Also, would be nice to know what happened to Sherry. And Carlos.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> RE4 already changed the tone of the series so its retarded to just blame RE5 for it.



Except RE5 was the one that decided it was best that nearly the entire game take place in broad daylight with a required co-op partner - with AI that is almost as bad as Lost Planet 2 at that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'd so like to see Rebecca in current times.
> 
> Also, would be nice to know what happened to Sherry. And Carlos.


 and Billy... what happened to that dude?


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Billy probably has the _least_ reason to come back.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Billy probably has the _least_ reason to come back.



Yeah good point, still I want know wth happened to him. Capcom and their plot holes. lol


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Except RE5 was the one that decided it was best that *nearly the entire game take place in broad daylight* with a required co-op partner - with AI that is almost as bad as Lost Planet 2 at that.



And? So you would rather the game take place during the entire night, like every other generic horror story? Things go bumpin' in the day too you know.

RE4 essentially turned the series into a shooter anyways, RE5 just made a bigger push towards it. I'm still not seeing the issue with RE5. If you blame RE5 you have to blame RE4 as well.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah good point, still I want know wth happened to him. Capcom and their plot holes. lol



Eh, it's not really a plothole though. The "plot" of Billy was solved and ended.




Esura said:


> And? So you would rather the game take place during the entire night, like every other generic horror story?



Yes. Because nothing was even scary or intimidating or unnerving or uneasy in the slightest about Resident Evil 5. Not the slightest thing. It was like playing through an Arnold Schwarzenegger movie.

And because Resident Evil _is_ a generic horror story. That's its roots. Where it started. What made it entertaining.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> And? So you would rather the game take place during the entire night



Yes, actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Eh, it's not really a plothole though. The "plot" of Billy was solved and ended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agreed with that and I said plot hole with Billy because,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 seriously the whole area around the mansion affected by the T Virus and he is just going to walk away like nothing? the hell? lolol


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm just not seeing how RE5 fucked up the series. Its pretty much RE4 with fucking co-op.

RE4 wasn't scary after the initial town, RE5 wasn't scary after the initial town, same fucking game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

IMO Resident Evil was epic cuz of the survival element.. not the horror stuff.. Resident Evil only presented cheap scares and shocks.. I personally liked both RE4&RE5.. I just hated the fact that ammo was just lying everywhere.. I also hated the fact that I can finish the game in the first run with killing almost every enemy and not running for my life..

They should also remove auto-save and make save points as little as possible, cuz maybe then you'll feel "shit, I need to survive this place".. 

Just my take..


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just not seeing how RE5 fucked up the series. Its pretty much RE4 with fucking co-op.
> 
> RE4 wasn't scary after the initial town, RE5 wasn't scary after the initial town, same fucking game.



The initial town wasn't even resembling scary. And no, I wouldn't expect you to see it. Another case o,f "Everyone but me is wrong."

@Malving - Well... Billy _did_ have a handcannon on the verge of rivaling Barry's.  Not to mention he's leaving with some experience. How 'bout the plothole where after going through everything, including that exceptionally queer and horribly-designed boss/antagonist, Rebecca is suddenly a pussy again and forever?


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> IMO Resident Evil was epic cuz of the survival element.. not the horror stuff.. Resident Evil only presented cheap scares and shocks.. I personally liked both RE4&RE5.. I just hated the fact that ammo was just lying everywhere.. I also hated the fact that I can finish the game in the first run with killing almost every enemy and not running for my life..
> 
> They should also remove auto-save and make save points as little as possible, cuz maybe then you'll feel "shit, I need to survive this place"..
> 
> Just my take..



This, too. Though I never really felt a lack of ammo aside from the first game. But the limited saves made things more interesting, especially when the game rewards you not only based upon how few saves you use but how few healing items you use (and again how fast you beat the game). Made it worthwhile to play. Then RE4 and 5 just ditched that. RE5 barely even rewarded you with anything because the extras were bullshit. You get the fun things in the main game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The initial town wasn't even resembling scary. And no, I wouldn't expect you to see it. Another case o,f "Everyone but me is wrong."
> 
> @Malving - Well... Billy _did_ have a handcannon on the verge of rivaling Barry's.  Not to mention he's leaving with some experience. *How 'bout the plothole where after going through everything, including that exceptionally queer and horribly-designed boss/antagonist, Rebecca is suddenly a pussy again and forever?*


 Oh God....I have nothing to say to that. lol...


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm just not seeing how RE5 fucked up the series. Its pretty much RE4 with fucking co-op.
> 
> RE4 wasn't scary after the initial town, RE5 wasn't scary after the initial town, same fucking game.



Are you aware that you do this just about every day in every thread? Seriously, the exact same point has been posted numerous times by you. You obviously didn't bother listening the first thousand times we explained it to you so why even keep this up?

Wake me up when this thread is moving because of new info/trailer and not by Esura being Esura. -_-


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Nobody does. That's the problem with doing prequels. 

@George - Expect info to drop tomorrow. That was the date they mentioned with the teaser image a couple months back. Guess I have a lot to look forward to in coming hours. That, and 12:01am marks the first Gears of War 3 review.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Are you aware that you do this just about every day in every thread? Seriously, the exact same point has been posted numerous times by you. You obviously didn't bother listening the first thousand times we explained it to you so why even keep this up?
> 
> *Wake me up when this thread is moving because of new info/trailer and not by Esura being Esura. -_-*


 I shall do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> Nobody does. That's the problem with doing prequels.
> 
> @George - Expect info to drop tomorrow. That was the date they mentioned with the teaser image a couple months back. Guess I have a lot to look forward to in coming hours. That, and 12:01am marks the first Gears of War 3 review.



*Capcom Stage Show (10:05, September 17th, 15:45, September 18th)*: 
Opening (10:05, September 17th)
Monster Hunter 3 G (10:30, September 17th)
Resident Evil: Revelations (11:30, September 17th)
Phoenix Wright Vs. Professor Layton (12:30, September 17th)
Dragon's Dogma (10:30, September 17th)
Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 (13:25, September 17th)
Resident Evil 15th Anniversary (15:10, September 17th)
Sengoku Basara 3 (16:05, September 17th)

Opening (10:10, September 18th)
Sengoku Basara 3 (10:45, September 18th)
DmC: Devil May Cry (11:45, September 18th)
Street Fighter X Tekken (12:45, September 18th)
Asura's Wrath (13:45, September 18th)
Dragon's Dogma (14:45, September 18th)
Monster Hunter 3 G (15:45, September 18th)

Capcom is the 17th and 18th.. unless they decided to reveal RE6 before that..


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Capcom Stage Show (10:05, September 17th, 15:45, September 18th)*:
> Opening (10:05, September 17th)
> Monster Hunter 3 G (10:30, September 17th)
> Resident Evil: Revelations (11:30, September 17th)
> ...



It's pretty blurry so I might be misreading it, but the image they showed back in July says "15.09.11" with the RE6 logo:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> This, too. Though I never really felt a lack of ammo aside from the first game. But the limited saves made things more interesting, especially when the game rewards you not only based upon how few saves you use but how few healing items you use (and again how fast you beat the game). Made it worthwhile to play. Then RE4 and 5 just ditched that. RE5 barely even rewarded you with anything because the extras were bullshit. You get the fun things in the main game.



my point exactly.. putting in suspense building environments would be nice, but i want a full throttle survival game.. something that makes me think of my next move while napping or taking a shit.. something that makes me go "oh man i shouldn't have done that".. 

I really don't care if its a prequel or a reboot or whatever about now.. Wesker died so should the story about the team from the first game.. present a new story with a new main character.. preferably a latina


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The initial town wasn't even resembling scary. And no, I wouldn't expect you to see it. Another case o,f "*Everyone but me is wrong.*"



You and George love using that don't you when your case makes no fucking sense.

Other than the the length and how RE4 had a certain sense of progression when you were able to go back to previous areas you went through (RE5 didn't allow you to do this) as well as RE4 being a somewhat solo adventure, RE5 was pretty fucking similar to RE4, to the point where I could understand if people was pissed off that it was just a odd carbon copy of RE4. I can understand people not liking the co op in RE5 or liking certain cheese of the game, but to act as though RE5 was some sort or series killer when, its essentially the same damn game with a different coat of paint is what bugs me. Even the first level almost went exactly the same way. The atmosphere was even almost the exact same until half way through RE5.

And to top it off, even though this is my opinion, its not even a bad game. Its not even generally considered to BE a bad game to most except for certain RE4 diehards. I hear more people cry afoul over RE0 and Code:Veronica occasionally than RE5.

But after RE4, I don't think any RE game would ever really be able to live up to the hype it has. Its pretty much on that FFVII level at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2011)

RE4 was scary? I thought the general consensus was that it was a better game. I have a friend that friggin' loves the game and wasn't scared by it once... well except for the regenerators. Those things are "WTF" is physical form.

And I believe someone discussed in explicit detail why the opening stage to RE5 was quite unsettling in another thread, though perhaps for a different reason than 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's pretty blurry so I might be misreading it, but the image they showed back in July says "15.09.11" with the RE6 logo:



Oh yeah... So they are probably going to reveal the game in the main stage. Interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Just no more fucking big ass time skips where very important things happen. I hate the RE canon after CV...


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

"Hey gaiz, we're years in the future and guess what? LEON IS ACTUALLY COOL NOW! But he's really not."


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just no more fucking big ass time skips where very important things happen. I hate the RE canon after CV...



Am I the only one who seriously never cared about the RE canon? That's probably why it never bothered me that 4 sort of came out of left field.

Even back when the game took itself more seriously the plot never really moved me... CV was good for a RE game but that's about it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Am I the only one who seriously never cared about the RE canon? Even back when the game took itself more seriously the plot never really moved me... CV was good for a RE game but that's about it.



The plot was extremely trite but at least it had some semblance of... well... sense, in a real way. Until RE0 came around. Then RE4 and RE5 basically took the idea and raped it brutally and left it crying in a dark, damp alley somewhere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Am I the only one who seriously never cared about the RE canon?* That's probably why it never bothered me that 4 sort of came out of left field.
> 
> Even back when the game took itself more seriously the plot never really moved me... CV was good for a RE game but that's about it.


 I do care.. somewhat.. I put myself a goal to play all the canon games, reason why I have to play Dead Aim.. that shit is canon..


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do care.. somewhat.. I put myself a goal to play all the canon games, reason why I have to play Dead Aim.. that shit is canon..


Since when?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The plot was extremely trite but at least it had some semblance of... well... sense, in a real way. Until RE0 came around. Then RE4 and RE5 basically took the idea and raped it brutally and left it crying in a dark, damp alley somewhere.



Meh, I'd rather a plot be balls-out stupid in a campy sense then attempt to be serious business and fail at it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Since when?



Since RE0 basically established there is no canon.




Furious George said:


> Meh, I'd rather a plot be balls-out stupid in a campy sense then attempt to be serious business and fail at it.



The problem was RE became neither. It just became inane.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Since when?


 Since always. lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDBc7FogB84[/YOUTUBE]

Capcom took gaiden out from time line and canon... If I remember well so this time line in the video is not updated it.




July 23, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 0
July 24, 1998.....................................Resident Evil 1/Remake (& Deadly Silence)
September, 1998...............................Resident Evil: Confidential Report
September 28, 1998..........................Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (up till Jill gets infected)
September 29, 1998..........................Resident Evil 2 
October 1st-2nd, 1998......................Resident Evil 3: Nemesis (after Jill recovers)
November, 1998................................Resident Evil Survivor
December 27, 1998...........................Resident Evil Code: Veronica (& Survivor 2: CV)
Summer of 2002................................Resident Evil: Darkside Chronicles ("Operation Javier" chapter)
September, 2002...............................Resident Evil Dead Aim
February, 2003..................................Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (the Russian Missions)
Autumn 2004.....................................Resident Evil 4
2005...................................................Resident Evil: Revelations
November, 2005................................Resident Evil Degeneration
August, 2006......................................Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition ("Lost in Nightmares" scenario)
2009...................................................Resident Evil 5
2009...................................................Resident Evil 5 Viral Campaign


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh damn. Dead Aim looks ass as hell from those Youtube videos.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

One day is all it took for Rebecca's retardation to kick in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh damn. Dead Aim looks ass as hell from those Youtube videos.



They should Remake that game and Gaiden... Leon and Barry in the same game..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> *And? So you would rather the game take place during the entire night, like every other generic horror story?* Things go bumpin' in the day too you know.
> 
> RE4 essentially turned the series into a shooter anyways, RE5 just made a bigger push towards it. I'm still not seeing the issue with RE5. If you blame RE5 you have to blame RE4 as well.



Yes actually. Because what's scarier, something you can see or something you _can't_ see?

Amnesia pulled this off well. When you were in the middle of the dark and just start hearing and seeing shit, the main character starts flipping his shit. When you *can* see. The fear is not _as_ bad since the threat is known but still in danger.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow I just notices.. They can make a Resident Evil game to take place between December 27, 1998 to the Summer of 2002. lol huge gap in there.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes actually. Because what's scarier, something you can see or something you _can't_ see?
> 
> Amnesia pulled this off well. When you were in the middle of the dark and just start hearing and seeing shit, the main character starts flipping his shit. When you *can* see. The fear is not _as_ bad since the threat is known but still in danger.



I dunno, I think day frights could work well. We know why generally night is usually the choice for horror stories however I think people should experiment more with horror in the day. Usually day represents safety, security, freedom from what be bumpin' in the night but what if even the light is not safe? There would be no safe haven anymore, only fear and despair. 

RE5 did have a chance to explore this but they kind of went off into its own shit after that one chapter. I thought the shanty town area in the very beginning was pretty nice. Less ammo and more Majini would have made it scarier.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2011)

Endless Majini wouldn't have even been scary.

The only thing that made the Majini scary is being black.

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 14, 2011)

Krory said:


> The problem was RE became neither. It just became inane.



I won't continue this for too long because, like I said, I feel like we have the same convo every day but RE4. WAS. FUN!


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe Capcom should emphasize less combat in RE and more stealth. All you have is a knife and a handgun with a few rounds with hordes of Majini roaming the street. You have to get the fuck out of there and find a path with the least resistance. Shit would be epic scary!

However the success of RE4 and RE5 kills any hope for that so whatever...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Who remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWpEE_5pDzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2011)

Supposedly they said that RE6 would go back to it's routes and not be an action fest. If I recall they said RE4 would be scary and Jun even went explaining the horror mechanics for the horror game RE5. I'm honestly afraid by what they mean horror nowadays especially when games like Dead Space is considered horror.

*sigh* oh well I still got SHownpour to look forward too.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Speaking of Dead Space I need to finish my first one.

Sigh...its depressing thinking about finishing it.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Speaking of Dead Space I need to finish my first one.
> 
> Sigh...its depressing thinking about finishing it.



Why? Because Isaac is crazy and it turns out that he's demented and the necromorphs he's killing are actually innocent children he's slaughtering?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why? Because Isaac is crazy and it turns out that he's demented and the necromorphs he's killing are actually innocent children he's slaughtering?





What? That actually happens?


----------



## AmigoOne (Sep 14, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Supposedly they said that RE6 would go back to it's routes and not be an action fest. If I recall they said RE4 would be scary and Jun even went explaining the horror mechanics for the horror game RE5. I'm honestly afraid by what they mean horror nowadays especially when games like Dead Space is considered horror.
> 
> *sigh* oh well I still got SHownpour to look forward too.



Whats wrong with deadspace?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Whats wrong with deadspace?



Dead Space isn't really scary per se. It relies on the age old tactics of enemies popping out of fucking nowhere to scare you.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dead Space isn't really scary per se. It relies on the age old tactics of enemies popping out of fucking nowhere to scare you.



The popscares are predictable and the ones that actually do get you don't scare you since you probably already have a ripper blade out by then. Or a detonator, or javelin (lol who uses this gun?) etc. etc. 

The game was hard which was great and a refreshing action game but that's all it was. An action game with ghosts that go "boo!" and even then they all fall prey to my awesome ripper.

As for the ending no it doesn't happen but I'm really hoping that for DS3 they actually do pull this off, would be an epic ending to find out you where the villain all along and you where massacring everything including your girlfriend.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

I actually liked RE's story pre RE4,5 0.

I liked when they introduced Wesker's files pre-RE1 and 2. Added a semblance of realism.

Then RE4 added too much camp and RE5 buttfucked the story in the ass and shat down it's throat.

And RE0 sucks when it comes to story.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

Inb4 RE6 logo appears and the first thing you hear is "Jill sandwich" by Barry motherfucking burton.

RE6 will be about the adventures of barry. 

Best RE EVER


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Story, character, and level design of 2, atmosphere of REmake, and combat of 3.



Also add level design of CV and glorious orgasm GET


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Keo, where you been? :33


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Also RE has never had a semblance of sense to it. I don't like anti, at all, but he's right about that. It's always been inane and fucking stupid in terms of story and the voice acting has always been campy and bad.

I still like em though.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Keo, where you been? :33



Hiding from the interweb


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Standards we can believe in.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I see mold.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Gay      .

Next you will be arguing Leon and Barry should romance ala Mass Effect.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Leon should have no place in the world whatsoever.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

So you believe in Chris x Barry, good to know. 

Chris is going to be punching Barry's boulders.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Leon should have no place in the world whatsoever.



It would've been nice had we gotten to see a Leon X Chris team up. 

But eh you're right. Leon makes RE series too damn Indiana Jones and like typical hollywood trashy action films.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dead Space isn't really scary per se. It relies on the age old tactics of enemies popping out of fucking nowhere to scare you.



And Resident Evil (any of them) are?

Sure, Dead Space only has cheap scare tactics, but Resident Evil was never really very 'horrifying' at all.  Unless you are referring to the controls.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

The monster's weren't all that scary in Dead Space anyway. Some of them were but meh.

Dead Space's atmosphere and music was what really scared the shit out of me. Playing that night with music cranked up, damn gives me chills just thinking about it.

That's what made it successful in my opinion. That and the fun gameplay.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also RE has never had a semblance of sense to it. I don't like anti, at all, but he's right about that. It's always been inane and fucking stupid in terms of story *and the voice acting has always been campy and bad.*
> 
> I still like em though.



Meh, aside from RE 1 and fucking Steve from CV, I wouldn't really call the voice acting bad. The dialogue is what I would call bad, and I think that is the thing that makes people think it's bad voice acting, because there's no way in hell the actor can deliver a line like, "Well I really don't give a damn, rain or shine, you're going DOWN!" without sounding really fucking stupid.

Just my opinion


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Its the 15th....so where is the news motherfuckers?


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And Resident Evil (any of them) are?
> 
> Sure, Dead Space only has cheap scare tactics, but Resident Evil was never really very 'horrifying' at all.  Unless you are referring to the controls.



As I said a page or two(?) ago FEAR is the scariest fucking video game around. Has awesome scares in it. FEAR Alma definitely gives silky black haired ghost girls Samara, and Kayako a run for their money IMO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its the 15th....so where is the news motherfuckers?



Good damn question...


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its the 15th....so where is the news motherfuckers?



It's the 16th for where it matters.

Capcom lied.

You should be used to it by now. Jap company and all.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its the 15th....so where is the news motherfuckers?



In the same dimension versus 13 currently resides in


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Time zones, mothafuckas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

15:10 - "Resident Evil" 15th Anniversary Stage
Producer Hiroyuki Kobayashi - Cast - Guests: sheath "15th Anniversary" celebrated a stage filled with premium anniversary.飛Bi入Ri also a secret guest?

16:05 - "Feast Sengoku BASARA3" a festival Wasshoi! Banquet Stage ☆
Producer Hiroyuki Kobayashi [Actress], and domestic producers unveiled Akihito Kadowaki "story" in video mode as well to introduce even surprise announcement!


T_T I am not waiting until 2 Am for Capcom stuff...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait, what?

I've been out of the loop, we're getting new info about the next numbered Resident Evil?


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> 15:10 - "Resident Evil" 15th Anniversary Stage
> Producer Hiroyuki Kobayashi - Cast - Guests: sheath "15th Anniversary" celebrated a stage filled with premium anniversary.飛Bi入Ri also a secret guest?
> 
> 16:05 - "Feast Sengoku BASARA3" a festival Wasshoi! Banquet Stage ☆
> ...



Yeah, I have to work tommorow so...fuck it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> In the same dimension versus 13 currently resides in



Bastards better hurry the fuck up with this shit.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 15, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> As I said a page or two(?) ago FEAR is the scariest fucking video game around. Has awesome scares in it. FEAR Alma definitely gives silky black haired ghost girls Samara, and Kayako a run for their money IMO.



You may be correct, I've only played the most recent one and didn't find it very scary.  I found most of the Silent Hill games more frightening, but that's cause I felt dread from the enemies showing up, which I didn't really feel in the one FEAR game i played when I could just shoot everything in the face.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

FEAR is definitely not the scariest game around.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Yume Nikki's pretty scary for 16 bit.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Yume Nikki's pretty scary for 16 bit.



Siren was actually a pretty scary game.  Granted it had a horrible story, bad controls, and terrible design, but it's the scariest game I can remember playing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFx95BROS94[/YOUTUBE]

That game... I tell you...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Rumor Teaser leaked RE6*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKx_C1RNvCk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Info from the source of the leaked trailer

-Veltro will play a big role in the game.
- Revelations' plot is fundamental to understand BH6's story.
- Leon and Jill will be playable/present in the game.
- More returning characters set to make an appearance.
- Ada will play a major role.
- Camera angles and classic enemies returning.
- Game Informer and PSM will have articles about the game somewhere during this Fall.



Retro Logo?



Edit:48.415802, -89.2673 = Thunder Bay, Ontario?


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Leon and Jill? How utterly disappointing. Guh.

And seriously? CANADA?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2011)

> Revelations' plot is fundamental to understand BH6's story.



Figures.



> Leon and Jill will be playable/present in the game.



The likliehood of this game being small time has decreased by 68%



> Ada will play a major role.







> Camera angles and classic enemies returning.



Not even attempt to change up the game! Who needs innovation? That's why you're the best Capcom! 

That all?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> Leon and Jill? How utterly disappointing. Guh.
> 
> And seriously? CANADA?


 It seem... this could be fake but let see what happen.. didn't Barry moved to Canada? his family and all. lol


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Fucking Leon and Ada... fucking bullshit cast.

Could only be worse if it was fucking Rebecca.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow...I must say, not hyped at all yet.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2011)

.......................






















And once again Capcom fucks up another big project




*AGAIN*


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I hope I'm not stuck playing with Leon. I'd rather use Jill or Ada, unless he'll be my partner ala RE5 then I don't mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

The source is from here. It could be fake guys so


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

Fucking _Leon_. And Ada. Bullshite.

Why can't they just kill Ada off?! For fuck's sake. Her purpose is asinine anymore.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

War has changed.

Don't tell me the world is going to be all screwed up ala MGS4.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2011)

Fucking Ada  how I hate the bitch.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

That picture has me scared. I'd be so pissed if they go the RE Extinction route. Fucking Fallout RE Edition.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2011)

The World said:


> The monster's weren't all that scary in Dead Space anyway. Some of them were but meh.
> 
> Dead Space's atmosphere and music was what really scared the shit out of me. Playing that night with music cranked up, damn gives me chills just thinking about it.
> 
> That's what made it successful in my opinion. That and the fun gameplay.


I never played the first Dead Space, but I've played the 2nd one a million times already. I nearly shat myself when those steam pipes exploded early on in the game.

And for those saying Dead Space is an action game, go play on Hardcore mode. Go ahead, I dare ya .


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2011)

I think this a good thing to.show what the world is like now after all the events starting with raccoon city ofcourse. So yeah this is interesting. It would be abit weird if the virus didnt spread and also the pragas crap. Which really needs to get retconned.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

As if fucking RE5 wasn't bad enough...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Ada...

Well RE6 had to get the worst woman and there you go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

If this is true then Capcom just told us.. Tricell=garbage.. lol

Veltro=the right path.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

more importantly is this crackhead blond Jill?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> more importantly is this crackhead blond Jill?


 connected it to Revelations so no..lol


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> more importantly is this crackhead blond Jill?


Jill's hair would be permanently stuck blonde and her skin would stay pale-like due to the experiments Wesker performed on her, unless they retcon that.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't trust Capcom enough to take that as something definitive.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> connected it to Revelations so no..lol



Revelations is before RE5. I have a hunch that this game takes place after RE5 but dealing with events that happened during Revelations since the Tricell/Wesker shit is over with in RE5.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

I will slap someone if I have to play as crackhead jill.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude, blonde Jill is hot stop hatin'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Revelations is before RE5. I have a hunch that this game takes place after RE5 but dealing with events that happened during Revelations since the Tricell/Wesker shit is over with in RE5.


 good point 
  I checked the Time line and if they want, they can put RE6 before 5 and of course after Revelations. there is a gap...


*2005.............................................. .....Resident Evil: Revelations*
November, 2005................................Resident Evil Degeneration
*August, 2006......................................Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition ("Lost in Nightmares" scenario)*
*2009.............................................. .....Resident Evil 5*
2009.............................................. .....Resident Evil 5 Viral Campaign

I wonder.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Blonde jill

Looks like a crackhead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Jill's hair would be permanently stuck blonde and her skin would stay pale-like due to the experiments Wesker performed on her, unless they retcon that.


or she could dried her hair.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

look at this bitch, she looks like she'd steal my tv for another hit of the good stuff.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good point
> I checked the Time line and if they want, they can put RE6 before 5 and of course after Revelations. there is a gap...
> 
> 
> ...


That would be odd to put it before RE5, especially with the screenshot I posted and the whole "Bio-organic weapons have taken over. And one place has the key to stop it all," line in the trailer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hahahaha wow..




Leon confirmed? LOLOL


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Is that Leon?

Is his hair black?

Leon you let yourself go mane.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> or she could dried her hair.



Whats the point of dyeing her hair? Nothing is wrong with it. Just give her a BSAA beret or something and there you go, Jill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha guys. Seem someone was trolling fake image is fake. Sorry for that. He got me.


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)

lol at fakes


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hahaha guys. Seem someone was trolling fake image is fake.



Ah, its too bad. It looks like it could of been real with the game being in Canada and Leon and shit shit.

EDIT: Never heard of that game before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> lol at fakes


 that jerk..


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> look at this bitch, she looks like she'd steal my tv for another hit of the good stuff.



Wut?

Are _you_ high? She doesn't look like a crackhead. Have you ever seen a crackhead before? Crack and meth heads I met looks 10x worse than that.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wut?
> 
> Are _you_ high? She doesn't look like a crackhead. Have you ever seen a crackhead before? Crack and meth heads I met looks 10x worse than that.



She looks pretty strung out.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Bro you don't need to look like the most cracked crackhead to be a crackhead.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Well she was fucking experimented on, possessed and raped by Wesker (you are fooling yourself if you don't think so) for about three to four years. Give blonde Jill a break.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

The trailer already has better mood than 4 and 5. 

That said...ItWas FuckingNothing.jpg

And since when has the main character of a Resident Evil automatically dictate how good or bad the game will be? Jesus fucking Christ, stop being such whiny pussies.

Edit: Oh shit, camera angles returning?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

The protagonist don't say nothing.

I just don't want to play as a crackhead


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Though Jill having to shoot up every chance she gets would be quite something to look at


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Seriously that'd be a pretty cool scene.

Jill needs a hit of the good stuff and she needs it bad, but she hasn't had a needle in forever, all of a sudden middle of alley way, zombies closing in on both sides, Hands shaking like hell, she finds one needle.

Now she's got to multitask between shooting up and hitting the zombies, but of course her aim is so fucking off.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Stop talking bad about my baby dammit!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The trailer already has better mood than 4 and 5.
> 
> That said...ItWas FuckingNothing.jpg
> 
> ...


 It seem... and I think people are trolling in the youtube video with comments like this



> Ada Wong, from the organization, will play a major role. Camera angles will use a new cinematic style reminiscent of the old games, angled but more cinematic than every with improved control schemes. Classic enemies will be returning, but in a possibly new way. The game is aiming to be the scariest Resident Evil game ever, and it seems Water has become very scarce in the world. More details are to be revealed in an upcoming Game Informer issue.


 I asked for source, didn't get a respond..


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Water very scarce.
RE5 = fucking waterland.

wut?

What the fuck do zombies have to do with Water sources?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

If I end up playing this and see a cutscene where Ada is talking to some shadows at the end of a room, only for the lights to fade in on a horribly burned Wesker hooked up to various IV poles and life monitoring systems still sitting in his goddamn office chair, communicating through a computer screen, I will cum bucket factories.

Seriously. I want charred lump of flesh Wesker like a friend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Water very scarce.
> RE5 = fucking waterland.
> 
> wut?
> ...



Maybe the Virus they created did something to the water?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_eN6hSPJMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Who's the new bitch?


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

For the love of God, just reboot. PLEASE just reboot. No more fucking Leon and especially no more fucking ADA OR WESKER.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Wesker is kind a sort a dead bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2011)

Wasn't Wesker considered dead 5 games ago?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Who's the new bitch?



Jessica


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wesker is kind a sort a dead bro.



UNCLEAN, FILTHY, FETID LIES!



Malvingt2 said:


> Jessica



The fat greaseball is way hotter.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Wasn't Wesker considered dead 5 games ago?



No, he was considered boring and stale five games ago.

But essentially the same thing.

RE5 they said was supposed to be the end-all-be-all, namely of Wesker.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2011)

Krory said:


> For the love of God, just reboot. PLEASE just reboot. No more fucking Leon and especially no more fucking ADA OR WESKER.














You see what I did there?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

The could really use a new guy or use one of those one shot guys, they're really stacking  on the ladies man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The could really use a new guy or use one of those one shot guys, they're really stacking  on the ladies man.




Seriously.. you have to keep up. a lot of new characters in Revelations.. Plus Hunk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5QTLtLr844[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Yo, I pieced something together.

Thunder Bay, Ontario that trailer said no? Isn't Blue Castle/Capcom Vancouver Canadian?

I know its a leap of logic but, Resident Evil 6 will be developed by Capcom Vancouver.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunk?

I have a reason to buy 3DS?

Damn you Capcom


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it just me or does Jessica look sort of ethnic.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is it just me or does Jessica look sort of ethnic.



Wait....wut? How the hell can someone look ethnic?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hunk?
> 
> I have a reason to buy 3DS?
> 
> Damn you Capcom



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLEo024gMKk[/YOUTUBE]

this was the debut trailer. It seem Hunk is somewhat connected it to the new organization Veltro but Capcom is just teasing.. jump to 4:50


----------



## Fireball (Sep 16, 2011)

Winter is coming.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish this took place in Middle East.

Zombie Taliban.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Fucking Hunk 

FUCKING HUNK


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

HUNK sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> HUNK sucks.


 wut?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

It's Esura, that's the only explanation you need.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

HUNK is the only thing in the continuity worth a damn.

It would be nice to be able to play as HUNK and slit Rebecca's throat.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Barry > HUNK
Leon > HUNK
Rebecca > HUNK
Wesker > HUNK
Jill > HUNK
the merchant > HUNK


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Btw guys video got removed...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Seriously tho, I am hyped with Resident Evil Revelations and Resident Evil 6 better show me good stuff.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

No hype for Revelations until I get a 3DS.

I will have more hype for RE6 if they announce that its co-op again and has multiplayer ala Versus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ign Posted it the video..



so can we say confirmed? not yet imo. XD


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

What a crock of shit.

Trying to get my excited for nothing.

Suck my balls, Capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

> The Official Story: GameSpot has spoken to several Capcom representatives, who have denied any knowledge of the existence of Resident Evil 6. Speaking to GameSpot, a Capcom representative said: "Capcom's official line on this is that we have nothing official to announce about Resident Evil 6."
> 
> However, one Capcom representative at the Tokyo Game Show booth told GameSpot that he was under the impression that a logo for Resident Evil 6 had already shown at E3 this year (thus unofficially confirming the existence of the game).
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Capcom has its head in its ass. They're worse than Square-Enix. Can't even get their lies straight now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Capcom has its head in its ass. They're worse than Square-Enix. Can't even get their lies straight now.


 me think video is real, me think info about the game is fake.. sigh one more hour for Capcom conference...


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Who fucking knows with these tools anymore.

Maybe I'll stay up reading Gears 3 reviews until the conference.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess the teaser is fake.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Except that one Capcom employee that went, "Wait, it was?"

And everyone else facepalms.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2011)

Interesting news........I suppose.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 16, 2011)

i love the reactions to the teaser 

i'm replaying RE4 now and if it is real Leon still better have all his lame jokes and one-liners


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

how can people rage over the teaser.. it showed me nothing of interest  

but if Leon and Jill are back, then lets hope they pair up  we get a new kick ass villain.. i don't want a "wesker is not dead" bullshit..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Isn't it fake? Capcom said they had no idea what it was


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Who's the new bitch?



Chris keeps a fresh stack in his back pocket.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

so No RE6 yet?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 16, 2011)

I bet Alex Wesker will be the villian... The only one who is beleived to be alive from Project Wesker


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> I bet Alex Wesker will be the villian... The only one who is beleived to be alive from Project Wesker



no....no...no no no no infinity times hell no. If I see Wesker, clone or not, in 6 I am going to do something I never do. Rage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

I want this drama to be over.. and zenieth check the official thread of Resident Evil Revelations.. keep up with the updates.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone from the helldescent forums:

"Akiraodasan".


Summary of this entire situation:
-Fake teaser
-Fake rumors/details

-Logo leak and the guy who leaked them are legit
-We will not see any footage of RE6 at this TGS. Only an announcement
-Details will be unveiled at the Bio 15th anniversary a few hours from now

This confirms everything he said:
-Revelations stage show will show us underwater gameplay
-Some of the revelations enemies will be present in RE6



Copied/Pasted from neogaf


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Apparently the image is NOT legit because it's already the 17th (where it matters) and there was nothing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Apparently the image is NOT legit because it's already the 17th (where it matters) and there was nothing.





It is a damn mess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

so what now?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Wut is going on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

i dunno myself, one time you hear its a fake, another someone's saying expect confirmation in the next hours or so


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

It is fake....Capcom conference stuff is not over in TGS. they have one more tonight "tomorrow for them" so people are hoping that the game is going to be revealed...


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Then to end out Capcom's conference, they decide to reveal Resident Evil 6.

...and show the very trailer they said was fake.

Then millions of people go "".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Then to end out Capcom's conference, they decide to reveal Resident Evil 6.
> 
> ...and show the very trailer they said was fake.
> 
> Then millions of people go "".


  I would not be surprised by that. lol


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll only play RE 6 if Leon dies a bloody death that suits his Hollywood mission impossible/James Bond action style ass self. Dude totally destroyed RE franchise for me.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

In other news, some PS3 users are getting all emo as it was apparently only _just_ realized that the HD version of Resident Evil 4 will be offering 360 players a full 1000 Achievement points (indicative of a retail title, as opposed to the 200 points of Arcade titles).

However, the PS3 offers two silver, one gold, and a bunch of bronze trophies - no platinum.

On IGN mostly (surprise, surprise!) fans are whining about "PS3 fans getting shafted again."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> In other news, some PS3 users are getting all emo as it was apparently only _just_ realized that the HD version of Resident Evil 4 will be offering 360 players a full 1000 Achievement points (indicative of a retail title, as opposed to the 200 points of Arcade titles).
> 
> However, the PS3 offers two silver, one gold, and a bunch of bronze trophies - no platinum.
> 
> On IGN mostly (surprise, surprise!) fans are whining about "PS3 fans getting shafted again."



But the whole idea of RE4 HD is stupid.   and damn lol IGN..


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I think you mean the whole idea of RE4 is stupid.

I'm waiting for C:VX-HD myself.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2011)

"Oh noes, I won't get a Platinum trophy for beating a game I've already beaten on three other consoles."


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still not sure why the Hell people would even have that game for that many consoles.  Re-releases of re-releases up in here, C:VX and 4 both.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I think you mean the whole idea of RE4 is stupid.
> 
> I'm waiting for *C:VX-HD* myself.


 that is welcome. "only played the game for the Gamecube".


----------



## Butcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> In other news, some PS3 users are getting all emo as it was apparently only _just_ realized that the HD version of Resident Evil 4 will be offering 360 players a full 1000 Achievement points (indicative of a retail title, as opposed to the 200 points of Arcade titles).
> 
> However, the PS3 offers two silver, one gold, and a bunch of bronze trophies - no platinum.
> 
> On IGN mostly (surprise, surprise!) fans are whining about "PS3 fans getting shafted again."


I personally could give less of a crap if there is not Platinum Trophy.

As long as I can play the game I'll be happy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

In fact, now that I think about it, why not just give us an HD version of the best RE game?

REmake.

Now _that_ I could play again and again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> In fact, now that I think about it, why not just give us an HD version of the best RE game?
> 
> REmake.
> 
> Now _that_ I could play again and again.


 Simple you have to wait for Wii U for that.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'm still not sure why the Hell people would even have that game for that many consoles.  Re-releases of re-releases up in here, C:VX and 4 both.



I bought it on the Gamecube for obvious reasons, then got the limited edition PS2 version because of the extra content. After that, I got it on the Wii because there wasn't exactly much else to get for it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I do not believe in the philosophy of "Nothing else to get it so I'll get the same game a third time."

Unless you pirated it two of those times.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I had it on Gamecube, then I sold it.

I had already sold my Wii and decided to rebuy it so I could play RE4 and REmake again.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

But seriously, give me REmake in HD. Right now.

What you gonna do against Lisa Trevor in HD?

YOU GONNA DO NOTHING. YOU GONNA DIE.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I do not believe in the philosophy of "Nothing else to get it so I'll get the same game a third time."
> 
> Unless you pirated it two of those times.



I only ever pirated stuff on my DS. 

I really did get the Wii Edition of RE4 just because I had nothing else to get and I was pretty bored. The new controls were sexy, which helped.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, but it was RE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

I can see Capcom re releasing the Remake in HD for Wii U as Launch title. we are yet to see the Remake or RE0 outside a Nintendo console correct?  I wonder why...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> Chris keeps a fresh stack in his back pocket.



Seriously does the guy just have a pocket dimension of pussy to pull out?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Seriously does the guy just have a pocket dimension of pussy to pull out?



The second coming of Squall's pants?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Concepts

vs.

Fine pieces of multiracial ass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> "Oh noes, I won't get a Platinum trophy for beating a game I've already beaten on three other consoles."



This...achievements and trophies=what the fuck are you doing in life.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> In fact, now that I think about it, why not just give us an HD version of the best RE game?
> 
> REmake.
> 
> Now _that_ I could play again and again.



Why would you want REmake when Capcom just announced this TGS Operation Raccoon Mansion? 

You play as 9 operatives sent to kill Wesker and Birking in the mansion and along the way you'll meat the S.T.A.R.S. members and kill them too!  The game will play out like Gears of War, with knee high cover everywhere and constant shootouts with S.T.A.R.S. and UBCS and B.O.W.'s!! (yes the hunters have learned to wield shotguns know due to their intelligence).

Can't wait to play this shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2011)

By the creators of Socom Confrontation = All hype is gone.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> By the creators of Socom Confrontation = All hype is gone.


Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City actually looks pretty good if you ask me


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd play it just for the opportunity to shaft Leon.

Over and over and over again.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd play it just for the opportunity to shaft Leon.
> 
> Over and over and over again.


I'll be playing and enjoying it for what it is.

Also cap zombie and human ass with my bro.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd play it just for the opportunity to shaft Leon.
> 
> Over and over and over again.



But what if you also have to kill Claire?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I could never kill Leon or Chris.

Leon would suplex or roundhouse kick me and Chris would treat me like a boulder.

I could never kill Jill or Claire either. *wiggle wiggle*

HUNK always lives too. These guys are too good!


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> But what if you also have to kill Claire?



Then I wouldn't do it. Because in previews I hard the whole killing characters thing is "optional." So I'd make it my personal mission to hunt down the phoney-fuck Leon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

damn Capcom conference is now and no damn Live Stream the hell is going?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why would you want REmake when Capcom just announced this TGS Operation Raccoon Mansion?
> 
> You play as 9 operatives sent to kill Wesker and Birking in the mansion and along the way you'll meat the S.T.A.R.S. members and kill them too!  The game will play out like Gears of War, with knee high cover everywhere and constant shootouts with S.T.A.R.S. and UBCS and B.O.W.'s!! (yes the hunters have learned to wield shotguns know due to their intelligence).
> 
> Can't wait to play this shit.



Lets see how they blow it though...


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lets see how they blow it though...



They already have.


----------



## VioNi (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd like a REmake of Code Veronica X too.

 Damn Steve... sad, sad scene...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City  doesn't exist..


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Steve was a boring throwaway character.

Like Leon should have been.


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2011)

Who the fuck is Steve?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> They already have.



damn thats 989 studios level.



Corran said:


> Who the fuck is Steve?



You know....that one kid...steve...everyone remembers him. That one kid...he shot his dad....then died in antartica....or alaska...yeah....steve.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

Who is this Steve you speak of? All I recall is Clair and Chris capping zombies.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> By the creators of Socom Confrontation = All hype is gone.



Raccoon City looks better than DmC thats for damn sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

so I am guessing that the date 9.15.11 was just to show when there conference was coming up in the TGS...keep it classy capcom...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Raccoon City looks better than DmC thats for damn sure.



Really? I think it looks pretty meh. Reminds me of outbreak, in a way that it'll be another shit spin-off of Resident Evil.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

It's not like we can do much with the story anyway at this point. We already punched out Wesker.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually he ate 2 rockets and is still alive to SATURATE!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Actually he ate 2 rockets and is still alive to SATURATE!



Oh no...oh god no!


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Actually he ate 2 rockets and is still alive to SATURATE!



Reposting:

Only good thing to come out of RE5:


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 17, 2011)

Anything RE that has Leon=good.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Lololol Leon.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ykg1hYqKS9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Leon sucks dick.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Leon, Ada and Barry confirmed to be in the new Resident Evil That Should Really Just Be Called "Alice Vs. Everyone" Movie.

Thankfully Jensen Ackles protected his credibility by declining the role of Leon to stick to his commitments to the Supernatural TV series.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Jensen Ackles was to voice Leon?

Do you know how badass Leon would of been instead of being the joke he is?


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

>Voice

What a noob.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Jensen Ackles was to voice Leon?
> 
> Do you know how badass Leon would of been instead of being the joke he is?



That he was.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The only thing Jensen voiced was, unfortunately, a role in The 3rd Birthday.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

He must have been drunk from having to do another season of Supernatural.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

Or drunk from Misha Collins trying to get in his pants.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> The only thing Jensen voiced was, unfortunately, a role in The 3rd Birthday.



Third Birthday is a good game. Story was borderline retarded but the gameplay was fun.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

He has his Mischamigos to sex. 

He doesn't need Jensen.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Leon sucks dick.



I disapprove of you're comment. Just make sure you don't walk in dark alley alone.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> He has his Mischamigos to sex.
> 
> He doesn't need Jensen.



He may not _need_ him.

But shit... who doesn't _want_ him?


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Your right, even Jared wants him. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2011)

can anyone explain the Leon hate? tbh i never liked any RE character.. but i don't hate any of them as well.. seems Leon is really hated, and not just here..

can someone explain why?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Most because he's Leon.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> can anyone explain the Leon hate? tbh i never liked any RE character.. but i don't hate any of them as well.. seems Leon is really hated, and not just here..
> 
> can someone explain why?



In RE2 he was likable. In RE4 he was a wannabe dante. In Degeneration he was too cool to breathe (literally). They make him out to be this incredibly unrealistic super god-like agent who either cracks witty remarks or does nothing of interest in an effort to be too cool to care about being too cool. 

At least Chris shows some emotion (other than roid rage).


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2011)

Hopefully Wesker is playable in multiplayer of RC.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

I loved RE2 leon.

RE4 leon is so fucking awfull. lame one liners typical american supercop. gay too as he doesn't bang ashley. 

That CGI movie with him......oh god fucking terminator leon.

But then again. they ruined chris too in a way.

But now we have a dillema. who else but chris or leon could they pick?

those 2 are the main male characters.

steve? stuck in a glass tube forever since wesker died.
barry? god knows what he is doing. but it would be the best RE ever.

who else am I missing?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

I guess people liked RE2 Leon because he was just a cardboard cut-out?

And you don't need a main male when you have Claire Redfield. More badass than any other male character.

Could make a HUNK game, too.

Or just fucking reboot it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> In RE2 he was likable. In RE4 he was a wannabe dante. In Degeneration he was too cool to breathe (literally). They make him out to be this incredibly unrealistic super god-like agent who either cracks witty remarks or does nothing of interest in an effort to be too cool to care about being too cool.
> 
> At least Chris shows some emotion (other than roid rage).



How the hell can you say he is a wannabe Dante.  Devil May Cry is basically a discarded attempt of Resident Evil 4 turned into a game.  Leon personality was already made by that time which is why it is similar to Dante as Dante is nothing more than a clone of Leon but given white hair instead of brown and a red jacket.

There was no way that RE4 Leon and Dante were going to be that different when they both were basically the same character at one point.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Except Leon _was_ supposed to be different in the "Resident Evil 3.5" footage, which is why it took them another four years _after_ Devil May Cry to make the damn game.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> How the hell can you say he is a wannabe Dante.  Devil May Cry is basically a discarded attempt of Resident Evil 4 turned into a game.  Leon personality was already made by that time which is why it is similar to Dante as Dante is nothing more than a clone of Leon but given white hair instead of brown and a red jacket.
> 
> There was no way that RE4 Leon and Dante were going to be that different when they both were basically the same character at one point.


How is Dante a clone of Leon? Dante's personality was set in stone way before the finished Leon came out.

DMC1- 2001
RE4- 2005

Leon would be a clone of Dante, even though he isn't anyway because Leon plays like a super American action hero while Dante is like an over the top campy superhuman hero.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

The World said:


> How is Dante a clone of Leon? Dante's personality was set in stone way before the finished Leon came out.
> 
> DMC1- 2001
> RE4- 2005
> ...



Everyone assumes that since DMC was a failed RE sequel that it was supposed to be Leon in RE4, even though it was drastically changed throughout the years and Leon as the main character was a last minute change for "Resident Evil 3.5" which was after Devil May Cry.

Common sense ain't so common.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

sometimes I wish that 3.5 came out.

looked pretty epic.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Leon looked alot cooler too, without the emo bangs of course. 

RE 3.5 looked like a scarier REmake. Such a shame they changed that project.

I still like RE4 but what could have been.................


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

With better enemies, RE3.5 could've been really awesome. It was pretty obvious they wanted to move away from zombies, but ghosts was a bit too much of a new direction. Plus we would never have met Saddler or Salazar.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> With better enemies, RE3.5 could've been really awesome. It was pretty obvious they wanted to move away from zombies, but ghosts was a bit too much of a new direction. Plus we would never have met Saddler or Salazar.



We should've been so lucky.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 18, 2011)

Barry Fucking Burton would make RE6 the best game if he was the main character.

What's he doing now? Making jill sandwiches, awaiting his return.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2011)

Barry won't return.

Because he's too good for what the RE series has become.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> *can anyone explain the Leon hate?* tbh i never liked any RE character.. but i don't hate any of them as well.. seems Leon is really hated, and not just here..
> 
> can someone explain why?



Not enough on screen sex with Ashley or Ada


----------



## DedValve (Sep 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Barry won't return.
> 
> Because he's too good for what the RE series has become.



This pretty much. Every character sold out in RE4/5 and became something nearly unrecognizable for the "masses" if Barry where to ever come back it would have to be under Capcoms demands. And Barry don't get demands he gives them...unless you hold his family hostage.

3.5 looked to be the best, the camera angles of the old game with the aiming system of RE4, I'm not sure how well that would work out in a full game but it's a hell of a lot better than 4's "shoot enemy to progress" system.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Do ya really want Barry to be in this game? I mean he would be 40 or 50 something. Now that would be badass...but just think for a moment how capcom would use him.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 18, 2011)

People hates Leon because for the simple fact he always redefines the RE series.

RE2 story line blew RE1 out of the water, it made 1 look like a pile of shit. Then when the series became so fucking stale, i mean it was so stale that not even a crack whore would  touch it with a ten foot pole, even if that ten foot pole was covered in crack.

Then RE4 came out and redefine the series. Guess who was the main character.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

And then came REmake and RE1 has kicked RE2's ass again.

and I would of prefered the series to be "stale" instead of this action shooter fest it is now.

and RE4 leon was a joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> People hates Leon because for the simple fact he always redefines the RE series.
> 
> RE2 story line blew RE1 out of the water, it made 1 look like a pile of shit. Then when the series became so fucking stale, i mean it was so stale that not even a crack whore would  touch it with a ten foot pole, even if that ten foot pole was covered in crack.
> 
> Then RE4 came out and redefine the series. Guess who was the main character.



So we should be happy for him giving us RE5?


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So we should be happy for him giving us RE5?



Slow you roll now my son. 

It's not my fault that RE5 took everything good from 4 and fuck it up. Wesker was the worse one with his fucking up the world shit.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

Crackhead jill.

I liked it better when she was zombie android birdmask jill.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

But that'd have been too compelling eh capcom.

Making your former postergirl just an undead sentinel willing to kill and torture every and anything.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Jill is a crackhead now? Wut?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So we should be happy for him giving us RE5?



Nah, we should thank political correctness and boulder punching for RE5.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

All of the main RE games are very fun.  If you disagree you are a hater.  I could care less that they aren't survival horror games anymore so long as they are still entertaining.  I still own and enjoyed RE0-5 the GC remake and Code Veronica.  If they make a 6 I will gladly give them my money.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually kinda liked Dead Aim.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

So when was any Resident Evil a horror game again?

Seriously guys, you want horror, and you're looking for it in RE. True there were scenes that had you say shit more than a few times, but at the end of the day RE was never that scary.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

But it's scary


In our hearts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> All of the main RE games are very fun.  If you disagree you are a hater.  I could care less that they aren't survival horror games anymore so long as they are still entertaining.  I still own and enjoyed RE0-5 the GC remake and Code Veronica.  If they make a 6 I will gladly give them my money.



Then I am a hater. It stopped being entertaining after CV. By time 4 came out it was already a game I have played.



Devil Kings said:


> *So when was any Resident Evil a horror game again?*
> 
> Seriously guys, you want horror, and you're looking for it in RE. True there were scenes that had you say shit more than a few times, but at the end of the day RE was never that scary.



what is horror in general anymore? name an example that does not involve something grotesque or cheap scare.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

Yume Nikki


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

There's also Amnesia: the Dark Descent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Yume Nikki



from what little I have gathered....eh do not agree.



zenieth said:


> There's also Amnesia: the Dark Descent.



This...somewhat...somewhat.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Am I the only hardcore RE5 lover here?


----------



## Daedus (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what is horror in general anymore? name an example that does not involve something grotesque or cheap scare.




Seriously?  SILENT-FUCKING-HILL.

I love RE, but not because it's a staple of the horror genre.  I love RE because it's a crazy as hell love letter to the B-movie sci-fi/zombie genre.

-and Leon is pretty awesome, sirs.  You may not appreciate his over-the-top RE4 persona, but c'mon now, you'll accept Chris Redfield punching boulders in his stead?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

I found it decent, not earth shattering or bad, well except for the plot but it's RE. It's worst trait is that it's so far gone from RE standard.

Also Shut up Dae, unless you played it you got nothing to say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Seriously?  SILENT-FUCKING-HILL.
> 
> I love RE, but not because it's a staple of the horror genre.  I love RE because it's a crazy as hell love letter to the B-movie sci-fi/zombie genre.
> 
> -and Leon is pretty awesome, sirs.  You may not appreciate his over-the-top RE4 persona, but c'mon now, you'll accept Chris Redfield punching boulders in his stead?



silent hill...falls under both of those categories I listed.



zenieth said:


> I found it decent, not earth shattering or bad, well except for the plot but it's RE. It's worst trait is that it's so far gone from RE standard.
> 
> Also Shut up Dae, unless you played it you got nothing to say.



Hey!...Don't tell *Dae*dus to shut up!...


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Seriously?  SILENT-FUCKING-HILL.
> 
> I love RE, but not because it's a staple of the horror genre.  I love RE because it's a crazy as hell love letter to the B-movie sci-fi/zombie genre.
> 
> -and Leon is pretty awesome, sirs.  You may not appreciate his over-the-top RE4 persona, but *c'mon now, you'll accept Chris Redfield punching boulders in his stead?*


What IS the problem with Chris punching boulders? Damn the way people act you thought he did something crazy or something.


zenieth said:


> I found it decent, not earth shattering or bad, well except for the plot but it's RE. It's worst trait is that it's so far gone from RE standard.
> 
> Also Shut up Dae, unless you played it you got nothing to say.



RE5 was such a fun experience for me. pek


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only hardcore RE5 lover here?


 
Yes you are. its one of the few times that I completely disagree with you.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

RE5 was just a fun fucking game for me, and one of the few games where I felt like I got my 60 dollars worth. 

The only experience with the series I had was watching my brother play RE2 years ago, the RE movies, and RE hentai. So you can say RE5 was my first RE game. So afterwards I played RE4 and I plan on playing other RE games too eventually. RE4 is still not as fun for me as RE5.

Also, its funny too. I was shopping for another game entirely (old copies of Folklore) when I got RE5, but I saw Sheva on the cover and I was like, "about damn time they have a black woman on a game cover, insta buying now." 

I don't think I would have bought RE5 if it wasn't for Sheva, but I'm glad I did. Made me a fan.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

RE5 was a fun game. but for the day one fans it was horrible.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2011)

RE5 was horrible i remember borrowing it, played it for a day, finished and returned it the next day. It was that shit...


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Nah RE5 was fun, but yeah completely getting away from what Resident Evil is about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

RE5 was fun but I don't want another RE game like that, reason why I am looking forward for RE R.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

I just find it hilarious when RE4/5 fans start bashing on the older REs like they know what they are talking about.


I bought every single main resident evil on release date. Even skipped school to buy REmake.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Nah RE5 was fun, but yeah completely getting away from what Resident Evil is about.


They did that with 4.

Its why I like 4 as much as 5 almost.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

RE5 was a fun play. It's the type a game that you run through it at least once.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just find it hilarious when RE4/5 fans start bashing on the older REs like they know what they are talking about.
> 
> 
> I bought every single main resident evil on release date. Even skipped school to buy REmake.


I actually was stupid enough to rebuy REmake and 0 on the Wii because I love those games so much.

And I bought RE2 and 3 on PSN to relive nostalgia.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> I actually was stupid enough to rebuy REmake and 0 on the Wii because I love those games so much.
> 
> And I bought RE2 and 3 on PSN to relive nostalgia.



never played remake, was it that good.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Arguably the best in the series.

For me it's REmake >= RE4 > RE3 > RE2 >RECV > RE0 > RE5.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> never played remake, was it that good.



REmake is the best resident evil ever. simple as that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Arguably the best in the series.
> 
> For me it's REmake >= RE4 > RE3 > RE2 >RECV > RE0 > RE5.


 You have RE3 over RE2? care to elaborate?


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

After I replayed them, RE2 just didn't seem like it held up well after all those years compared to RE3.

I got a bigger rush fighting Nemesis then I did playing 2.

Claire's campaign was fun but too short and Leon's campaign was just meh.

I never got to do that whole flip disc thing to do both again........maybe I should get on that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> After I replayed them, RE2 just didn't seem like it held up well after all those years compared to RE3.
> 
> I got a bigger rush fighting Nemesis then I did playing 2.
> 
> ...



I personally prefer the B scenarios compared to the A ones.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> After I replayed them, RE2 just didn't seem like it held up well after all those years compared to RE3.
> 
> I got a bigger rush fighting Nemesis then I did playing 2.
> 
> ...


 You should... my personal List


1-RE4/RE2
2-RE Remake/CV
3-RE 0
4-RE3
5-RE 1

I feel that RE0 is better than RE3 and the Original game. I don't have RE5 in my top 5 because the RE quality is not there. It is hard for me to pick between RE4 and RE2 becaue of what both games did to the series. The Remake is not fair behind but I can't have a triple tied. lol  Maybe I should go.

1-RE4/RE2
2-RE Remake
3-CV
4-RE 0
5-RE3


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

RE0 voice acting and story were so turrible I just can't place it over RE3.
It was still scary and fun but damn, those little things I just cannot ignore. And that inventory! 

I think I tried to do Side B with Leon again only to find out I did Side A twice. I raged.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> RE0 voice acting and story were so turrible I just can't place it over RE3.
> It was still scary and fun but damn, those little things I just cannot ignore. And that inventory!
> 
> I think I tried to do Side B with Leon again only to find out I did Side A twice. I raged.



Lol seriously? its easy to know which side you are doing....cuz you can see it by where you start. 

also I think the typewriter says leon/claire B


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I got about half way before saving and it said Side A so I quit.

Stupid PSN games make it hard to flip disc and make it stay that way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> RE0 voice acting and story were so turrible I just can't place it over RE3.
> It was still scary and fun but damn, those little things I just cannot ignore. *And that inventory!*
> 
> I think I tried to do Side B with Leon again only to find out I did Side A twice. I raged.


 Made the game more difficult and I love that. Damn where did I leave my shotty bullets? damn all the way to area A. hahaha run for it.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

HAHAHA more of those slug guys spawned *dead* Yeah good times...........

I guess the only reason I'm hating on RE0 is cause I attempted to do the Leech Hunter mini-game like 10 times and got soooooooooooooooooooo close to completing it only to fail when I had like 49 green 50 blue leeches. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah I got about half way before saving and it said Side A so I quit.
> 
> Stupid PSN games make it hard to flip disc and make it stay that way.



but still. I mean scenario B is like....completely different.

you start on different side of the truck go inside the police station through the back.


meet mr X and so on


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I fought Mr.X as Claire. I think I somehow started out on Side B with her.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah I fought Mr.X as Claire. I think I somehow started out on Side B with her.



If I remember right if you cleared A with leon you could play B with claire but if you wanted B leon you needed to beat A claire.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah ok, well thanks for the info. I'll definitely have to get back to that and finish the other Sides.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Man I want to play a survivor horror so bad that I am going to give this a chance


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brjHHxjlk2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

The graphics and animations look like ass.

And Wii? No thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I never have a problem with Wii games so yeah.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Wii has Metroid Other M and Prime 3 therefore its awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

went on playstation plus.

saw resident evil:director cut

FOR FREE

OH GOD YES

...still the censored opening wtf.


but still

BARRY BURTON

ALBERT WESKEEER


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Barry in your kitchen makin' you some Jill Sandwiches. :sanji


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> went on playstation plus.
> 
> saw resident evil:director cut
> 
> ...



You would probably like this blog post.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> You would probably like this blog post.



One thing he/she said was out right wrong. He ask how Leon gained those move, and why he's not naive any more.

Come on man, the man works for the President, he takes his orders directly from the President, of course he has to be bad-ass to do those shit. Plus been naive in a world full of monsters is idiotic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Made the game more difficult and I love that. Damn where did I leave my shotty bullets? damn all the way to area A. hahaha run for it.



This guy knows where its at. Having a titanic inventory that you can completely fill up by shopping at a random spic stranger discount warehouse is not how you fucking build tension.

Good Resident Evil games have the shitty inventory. Resident Evil 0 had the shit inventory AND barely any ammo in the entire game to begin with. Having nothing but good intentions and 3 bullets to kill hundreds of zombies and infected animal monsters *is* how you build tension.

Resident Evil 0 is just below the REmake.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This guy knows where its at. Having a titanic inventory that you can completely fill up by shopping at a random spic stranger discount warehouse is not how you fucking build tension.
> 
> *Good Resident Evil games have the shitty inventory. Resident Evil 0 had the shit inventory AND barely any ammo in the entire game to begin with. Having nothing but good intentions and 3 bullets to kill hundreds of zombies and infected animal monsters *is* how you build tension.*
> 
> Resident Evil 0 is just below the REmake.



Having limited mechanics doesn't make a game scary or build proper horror tension, it just makes a game frustrating all round. A game should be able to be scary without having to implement tank controls or shitty inventory. Its false horror.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Having limited mechanics doesn't make a game scary or build proper horror tension, it just makes a game frustrating all round. A game should be able to be scary without having to implement tank controls or shitty inventory. Its false horror.



Atleast much better than "oh il just go to the merchant and load up on weapons and ammo. I got so much inventory space that I can carry a fucking car if I want to"

and once again. You are completely not getting the point.

no the inventory isn't shitty. it is a small inventory since you know....humans cant carry 5 pistols, 2 shotgun and a rocket launcher.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wii has Metroid Other M and Prime 3 therefore its awesome.



Other M should never be listed as a positive, but wii has No More Heroes.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Atleast much better than "oh il just go to the merchant and load up on weapons and ammo. I got so much inventory space that I can carry a fucking car if I want to"
> 
> *and once again. You are completely not getting the point.
> *
> no the inventory isn't shitty. it is a small inventory since you know....humans cant carry 5 pistols, 2 shotgun and a rocket launcher.



No, I don't get the point of defending poor gameplay design to artificially add tension to a game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Other M should never be listed as a positive, but wii has No More Heroes.



Which you can get on PS3, but I digress. 

Wii has alot of interesting games though, like Other M ( I like it), Prime 3, Twilight Princess, Brawl, Onechanbara, Red Steel 2, Arc Rise, Tales of Symphonia II, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Castlevania Judgement, No More Heroes II, etc.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't get the point of defending legitimately horrible games like FFXIII but hey.

>EDIT: Tales of Symphonia II: You are officially retarded.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which you can get on PS3, but I digress.
> 
> Wii has alot of interesting games though, like Other M ( I like it), Prime 3, Twilight Princess, Brawl, Onechanbara, Red Steel 2, Arc Rise, Tales of Symphonia II, Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Castlevania Judgement, No More Heroes II, etc.



Crossed out those that aren't worth paying for.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you just cross out TvC? 

Dude, you get to play as motherfucking Karas. KARAS! Do you know who he is? He is a badA friend born from some twisted incestual relationship.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I don't get the point of defending legitimately horrible games like FFXIII but hey.
> 
> >EDIT: Tales of Symphonia II: You are officially retarded.



FFXIII isn't legitimately horrible. It's actually quite a good game, all things considered. People just don't give it a chance because of the whole "lolcorridor" thing, even though the developers were pretty honest about how it'd cost too much to make an explorable world map with cities and expansive dungeons on the current consoles.

Then again, most of the people that hate FFXIII also somehow think Nomura can get around that problem and deliver on his promise even though there's not really much chance of him ever getting more funding or more personnel than a main Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Did you just cross out TvC?
> 
> Dude, you get to play as motherfucking Karas. KARAS! Do you know who he is? He is a badA friend born from some twisted incestual relationship.



I watched a movie named Karas, if it isn't that guy in that, then nope. And notice, I didn't say they aren't worth playing, just not worth their price.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Having limited mechanics doesn't make a game scary or build proper horror tension, it just makes a game frustrating all round. A game should be able to be scary without having to implement tank controls or shitty inventory. Its false horror.



Protip: Every single good horror game out there has beyond horrible gaming mechanics. If isn't broken, it's acceptable.

Limiting the power of your characters and the availability of resources is exactly the way to build tension since it stops you from controlling the game. You always have to on your feet to survive, hence survival horror.

I'll take horror games with shitty controls over nonhorror games with TOTALLY AWESOME, POLISHED GAMEPLAY, DEWD.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> FFXIII isn't legitimately horrible. It's actually quite a good game, all things considered. People just don't give it a chance because of the whole "lolcorridor" thing, even though the developers were pretty honest about how it'd cost too much to make an explorable world map with cities and expansive dungeons on the current consoles.
> 
> Then again, most of the people that hate FFXIII also somehow think Nomura can get around that problem and deliver on his promise even though there's not really much chance of him ever getting more funding or more personnel than a main Final Fantasy game.



I would say, for peoples expectations it was a disappointment imo. I played it twice regardless of not really liking it though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I watched a movie named Karas, if it isn't that guy in that, then nope. And notice, I didn't say they aren't worth playing, just not worth their price.



Dude...its $20. 

Other M is $20. All the games sans Smash that I listed you can get for $20 or under.

This is Karas.

His real name is Otoha. His father is his elder brother who is part of the Yakuza.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

$20 too much, especially for Other M. And yeah, that's the movie I watched.

Edit: Only crossed out the fighter because it was in the way.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> $20 too much, especially for Other M. And yeah, that's the movie I watched.
> 
> Edit: Only crossed out the fighter because it was in the way.



So you pretty much saying that the games I listed aren't worth playing. Because if a game under $20 ain't worth its price, it ain't worth playing.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Some games are worth the pirate.

How much is Twilight Princess? I would bargain bin it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I don't get the point of defending poor gameplay design to artificially add tension to a game.




Explain me....how is this a poor gameplay design? so a small inventory that requires you to think about how you organise your stuff is a bad gameplay design?

are you really such a shitty gamer. but then again you are the typical newfag gamer that is all about ACTION AND GUNS AND WOW AMAZING GRAPHIX. yes with a X because your kind finds it cool



Esura said:


> Dude...its $20.
> 
> Other M is $20. All the games sans Smash that I listed you can get for $20 or under.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Other M wouldn't be worth playing if I was _given_ twenty dollars for it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Other M wouldn't be worth playing if I was _given_ twenty dollars for it.



I'll give you $30 if you upload an endurance run on Youtube full of your complaints.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Other M wouldn't be worth playing if I was _given_ twenty dollars for it.



I'll give you twenty dollars if you upload an image of you licking a picture of Tammem Antomiades.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Explain me....how is this a poor gameplay design? so a small inventory that requires you to think about how you organise your stuff is a bad gameplay design?
> 
> *are you really such a shitty gamer. but then again you are the typical newfag gamer that is all about ACTION AND GUNS AND WOW AMAZING GRAPHIX. yes with a X because your kind finds it cool*



First off all, chill the fuck out. You pretty much just killed any discussion we could of had about shitty inventory with your immaturity. Newfag gamer? Seriously? What are you, 12 years old?

Go somewhere else with that lame shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

That's Esura's response when he's too afraid to answer truthfully.

@Gnome and Death - If I thought you were half serious, I'd consider it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> First off all, chill the fuck out. You pretty much just killed any discussion we could of had about shitty inventory with your immaturity. Newfag gamer? Seriously? What are you, 12 years old?
> 
> Go somewhere else with that lame shit.





Basically there is no reason to discuss with you when you think resident evil 5 is amazing and basically do nothing but bash the previous games "LOL SHIT GAMEPLAY LOL SHIT CONTROLLS LOL SHIT INVENTORY"


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

People arguing over micro managing?

Esura must hate dungeon crawlers then, that's half the game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's Esura's response when he's too afraid to answer truthfully.
> 
> @Gnome and Death - If I thought you were half serious, I'd consider it.



Well, considering he just got all defensive for pretty much no reason I consider it a valid response.

There are alternatives to just having a limited inventory. You could for starters, carry as much as you can, however your movement speed will slow down considerably making you an easier target and harder to escape.

Or, you could have no inventory system at all, which could work too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Also considering the fact that he doesn't consider having low ammo while you have stuff like crimsonheads running at you being suspensefull

but daytime resident evil 5 IS SUSPENSEFULL AS SHIT PEOPLE.

fuck night time. that has been done so much. daytime is so much more scary.

basically what he said.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

He mostly only hates it if he sucks at it.

So yeah, probably.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> People arguing over micro managing?
> 
> Esura must hate dungeon crawlers then, that's half the game.



I don't hate dungeon crawlers. I don't want to micro manage when I'm trying to get scared thats all. I'd rather have no inventory at all. Give me a kitchen knife and call it a day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't hate dungeon crawlers. I don't want to micro manage when I'm trying to get scared thats all.





because one human can carry 10 pistols, 5 shotguns, AK47, grenade launcher, rocket launcher, 1000 bullets for everything, 30 guys and an apple


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Basically there is no reason to discuss with you when you think resident evil 5 is amazing and basically do nothing but bash the previous games "LOL SHIT GAMEPLAY LOL SHIT CONTROLLS LOL SHIT INVENTORY"



Its pretty common knowledge that RE games have shit controls and inventory. I even remember my brother bitching about it. Note its the only bad thing I've ever said about previous RE games.

I think Dead Space would be close to ideal for the future of survival horror than RE5, or Siren Blood Curse.

Or hell, let me try to survive with a kitchen knife in a game with no other inventory.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its pretty common knowledge that RE games have shit controls and inventory. I even remember my brother bitching about it. Note its the only bad thing I've ever said about previous RE games.
> 
> I think Dead Space would be close to ideal for the future of survival horror than RE5, or Siren Blood Curse.
> 
> Or hell, let me try to survive with a kitchen knife in a game with no other inventory.



What

is

wrong

with

limited

inventory.

That is not SHIT inventory. It is called thinking.

oh wait you are whining about it and your brother too? runs in the family apparently. Why are you using your brother as an argument anyway.

and shit controlls? please I had no problems with the controlls EVER. And the moment quickturning got added then the tank controlls were completely gone.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude...its $20.
> 
> Other M is $20. All the games sans Smash that I listed you can get for $20 or under.
> 
> ...



Fuck karas, it's all about Nue.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because one human can carry 10 pistols, 5 shotguns, AK47, grenade launcher, rocket launcher, 1000 bullets for everything, 30 guys and an apple



Actually, I don't get why they didn't just stick with the Resident Evil 4 inventory system. The cases were brilliant and it didn't really matter if you could fit a handgun, a magnum, a machine gun, a semi-automatic rifle, a bazooka, half a dozen grenades and a bagillion boxes of ammo inside of it because you were fighting crazy Spanish dudes, giant invisible bugs and a guy that grew giant freakin' appendages out of where his head used to be.

A suitcase that was bigger on the inside was kinda modest in comparison. 

Really, they tried to copy Dead Space's inventory system in RE5 and just failed. It's no big deal, but it is a valid argument against the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm cool with limited inventory, I never ever want to go back to bad camera and controls however.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't see why people have problems with the camera angles. It was much better than for the suspense than shoulder cameras. in oldRE you never knew what was behind a corner. in RE4/5 you just play with the camera to get a view without being in danger.

And honestly. The only controlls that could be considered bad were prequickturn controlls.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd take "poor" camera angles and controls if it meant a better game.

And lol, inventory problems. Kids these days.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd take "poor" camera angles and controls if it meant a better game.
> 
> And lol, inventory problems. Kids these days.



I kno rite.

Good old days where chris had like what? 4 inventory slots?

And another thing about the camera angles. I prefer the old camera angles over shitty camera controll that jumps all over the place.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

i should slap esura for listing other m as a positive


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Chris had 6.

Jill had 8.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> i should slap esura for listing other m as a positive



Even Team Ninja probably wants to slap people for that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> Chris had 6.
> 
> Jill had 8.



oh right. 


playing as chris sucked compared to jill.

jill: more inventory slots, lockpick and shotgun without needing the broken one.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Couldn't she get a pouch too? To carry up 10 or was that for Chris?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

honestly you can have good camera angles that show  everything and still have suspense

capcom don't know how to do that though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Couldn't she get a pouch too? To carry up 10 or was that for Chris?



I don't remember. probably for chris.

Playing REC on my PS3 now. trying to do a knife run.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What
> 
> is
> 
> ...


My problem with shit inventory?

It add more tedium to the *game* thats supposed to be about scaring the shit out of you. Note the game part. If you are going to have tank controls, at least let me have more fucking room. I don't mind the limited ammo, that's no problem. I just want more space for my curing shit.

Why I mentioned my brother? I have limited experience with the older RE games prior to RE4/5 and he, for some reason, played RE1 DC, 2 and I think 3, which were my earlier memories of those games. I got RE2 on PSN the other night (spare money after buying WKCII) and...the controls alone are pissing me off big time. I heard about the horrible tank controls for years from him and numerous other gamers on other forums but I never thought it would be this bad.

But I really don't give a shit if you have a problem with the controls at all. I do, other people do, its shit controls. You just adjusted to it.

My whole point was, before you started bitching and moaning, was that games can be scary without using limitations in inventory or controls to make it scary. So far in RE2, the damn controls are more scary and bothersome than ANY zombie I fought or dipped from (barely).


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Knife run with Jill...........Oh god. I have nightmares just thinking about it. It's that scary. :sanji

Chris has reach. Jill has flexibility.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Knife run with Jill...........Oh god. I have nightmares just thinking about it. It's that scary. :sanji
> 
> Chris has reach.* Jill has flexibility*.





**


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

ITT: If you suck at a game, clearly it just means the game sucks!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Knife run with Jill...........Oh god. I have nightmares just thinking about it. It's that scary. :sanji
> 
> Chris has reach. Jill has flexibility.



how about

knife run with 0 healing items 

and esura.

there is nothing scary or suspensefull if you can run around with 50 health items.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Eh, I'm starting to think Krory is retarded, or just lack basic reading comprehension. Seriously.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

there's nothing scary if your weapons are actually effective.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Games aren't scary, especially RE.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Games aren't scary, especially RE.



This     .


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> there's nothing scary if your weapons are actually effective.



It could be. Balance it out with more monsters you have to face and less ammo.

Its like people aren't thinking outside of the box.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Just because it doesn't scare you, doesn't mean it isn't scary. 

I know people who won't even flinch to Cannibal Holocaust, doesn't mean it isn't brutal and depraved.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

The only thing I'm scared of in games are time limits, and not soft timers.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Games aren't scary, especially RE.



This is true... I prefer it when games scare the crap out of the characters in it rather than attempt to scare the player themselves. The two best at that which come to mind are Eternal Darkness and The Thing. In the former, you had the awesome Sanity Effects. In the latter, just walking into a room with enemies or blood on the walls could make your team mates flip out and start wildly shooting at everything.

Then again, the flipside is probably true as well. Seeing Leon basically laugh off everything Saddler threw at him was awfully entertaining.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

give me creative license with an re, your baby'll be born in a bed just for it to wet it. How scary i'll make that shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Darkness was a very creative game. I loved playing it. 

Thing is one of the best horror movies.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Just because it doesn't scare you, doesn't mean it isn't scary.
> 
> I know people who won't even flinch to Cannibal Holocaust, doesn't mean it isn't brutal and depraved.



I tend to get scared in horror games pretty easy. If the controls are sound, I will get scared.

Dead Space, it relies on basic horror 101 random jump outs, but the atmosphere makes it a bit scary. I haven't finished it yet cause I'm scared to play it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Space's concept of horror:


*Spoiler*: __ 



BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!


BBDADBAJKSDNAJKSDNAJKLSDNLADMK?ASDM,A?DS.?A!!!

BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO! BOO!

BBDADBAJKSDNAJKSDNAJKLSDNLADMK?ASDM,A?DS.?A!!!

BOO!


*ARE YOU SCARED YET?! NO?! BUT WE'RE SCREAMING REALLY FUCKING LOUD, MAN!

MAYBE WE OUGHT TO SCREAM LOUDER, THAT'S THE TICKET!*

BBDADBAJKSDNAJKSDNAJKLSDNLADMK?ASDM,A?DS.?A!!!


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> give me creative license with an re, your baby'll be born in a bed just for it to wet it. How scary i'll make that shit.


 

I would endorse it. 

You would probably do a hell of lot better than Capcom.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Space, look for the vents as you walk into a room, scare factor gone.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Dead Space, look for the vents as you walk into a room, scare factor gone.



I cant see vents on my TV. DS is a bit dark on my TV. I tried brighting it more but the games looks a bit horrible if I do.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Dead Space, look for the vents as you walk into a room, scare factor gone.



I did that actually on my like 4th playthrough and I see them clip in from nowhere or the ground........the fuck? 

That got me good.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Dead Space, look for the vents as you walk into a room, scare factor gone.



...There was a scare factor? I just remember Dead Space being a bad clone of Resident Evil 4, but in space. It was certainly better than Resident Evil 5, but that isn't much of a challenge.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ...*There was a scare factor?* I just remember Dead Space being a bad clone of Resident Evil 4, but in space. It was certainly better than Resident Evil 5, but that isn't much of a challenge.



They try and make you jump by having the necromorphs pop out of the vents.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

and as leon cradles ada's wounded frame, her breathing pained and slow, he's thought they'd made it. The calvary on its way and three steel doors between them and the zombies. He takes a long drag of his cigarette and chuckles. "I knew god couldn't be this cruel." 

fade to black

fade in: the rescue team opens the bunker to a rancid horrid smell. a woman in red ambles out blood drenched across her mouth. obviously infected.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2011)

You want to know what's artificial horror?

Spawning behind you out of fucking nowhere.

Dead Space is a terrible horror game.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You want to know what's artificial horror?
> 
> Spawning behind you out of fucking nowhere.
> 
> Dead Space is a terrible horror game.



I think we will agree to disagree about that.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Everything in a horror game is "artificial" horror.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> and as leon cradles ada's wounded frame, her breathing pained and slow, he's thought they'd made it. The calvary on its way and three steel doors between them and the zombies. He takes a long drag of his cigarette and chuckles. "I knew god couldn't be this cruel."
> 
> fade to black
> 
> fade in: the rescue team opens the bunker to a rancid horrid smell. a woman in red ambles out blood drenched across her mouth. obviously infected.



Is Leon still alive? Oh the suspense is killing me. Capcom needs to get this published asap. 

I bet Chris punched some boulders to save his butt buddy didn't he?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

chris moved to new zealand with sheva to be sheep herders. He gave his job over to barry, who's back from canada and may or may not be a lumberjack/mountie.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Barry lumberjacks with his magnum. True story.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This guy knows where its at. Having a titanic inventory that you can completely fill up by shopping at a random spic stranger discount warehouse is not how you fucking build tension.
> 
> Good Resident Evil games have the shitty inventory. Resident Evil 0 had the shit inventory AND barely any ammo in the entire game to begin with. Having nothing but good intentions and 3 bullets to kill hundreds of zombies and infected animal monsters *is* how you build tension.
> 
> Resident Evil 0 is just below the REmake.


 Thanks, RE 0 added it a lot of tension.



The World said:


> Eternal Darkness was a very creative game. I loved playing it.
> 
> Thing is one of the best horror movies.


 Eternal Darkness is a mind fucking game. Loved it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> The inventory of RE5 fucking sucked, really badly
> 
> I want the RE4 inventory back please



What are you? A fucking noob?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You want to know what's artificial horror?
> 
> Spawning behind you out of fucking nowhere.
> 
> Dead Space is a terrible horror game.



Just named every single video game...

There is no video game really scary out there. I'd say Fatal Frame only one that made me jump few times.


----------



## Animeace (Nov 28, 2011)

> Voice actor Joe Cappelletti’s credit page lists Resident Evil 6 as one of his projects. Cappelletti, who voiced Cocoon Inhabitants in Final Fantasy XIII, also has Steel Battalion (presumably the Kinect-exclusive Steel Battalion: Heavy Armor) and Combat Wings as other Capcom titles. Capcom has not announced Combat Wings title, which is a series owned by City Interactive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it considered a horror  game when a boss in a rpg game that can one shot you is chasing you and you haven't saved for 5 hours?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

interesting...


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

He could be incredibly dense and, like other stupid people out there, be calling Operation Raccoon City "RE6".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> He could be incredibly dense and, like other stupid people out there, be calling *Operation Raccoon City "RE6"*.


 wut? you are kidding right?


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish I was.

What can I say? Capcom fans are morons.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Eternal Darkness is a mind fucking game. Loved it.



Where is the sequel!? 

Oh, and to remain somewhat on subject... RE6 should perhaps try to be a little more versatile. Perhaps even allow the choice between fixed camera angles, over the shoulder camera or a hybrid camera similar to RE3.5.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2011)

A choice would be oh so wrong for Resident Evil. Do you think players would memorize or even pay attention to the maze like mansion if they had a very narrow, over the shoulder camera behind them constantly? The angles where more than just a way to further avoid combat (which is why the combat everyone complains about is "bad" since they aren't supposed to use it in the first place, combat is merely a last resort in a classic RE game). they where there to bring attention to the level, the mansion, raccoon city, sheena island where all characters in themselves.

It made the maze like area more disoreantating and forced players to try and think of alternatives, be it shortcuts, different ways to tackle enemies or etc.

A game would have to be designed entirely out of one or the other, Lost in nightmares doesn't count as it was essentially RE5 with the mansion plastered all over it for a good 15 minutes. Silent Hill seems to blend the two but by the looks of it the camera angle isn't a choice more like a predetermined event that will happen throughout the game to increase the mood or bring attention to the level (aka puzzles).

Personally I wouldn't want Resident Evil to return to it's roots, I want Resident Evil to delve into new types of horror, fiddle with new stuff and not be a complete hollywood movie with your action porn stars ready to slaughter an entire civilization with their bare hands and enlarged breasts.


----------



## Krory (Nov 28, 2011)

RE1 and RE2 remakes with RE4/5 playstyle would be the best thing. No question.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Does Resident Evil 6 take place in China?*


Here's yet another leaked detail on Resident Evil 6, coming from the resume of voice actress Wendy Mok...





> Looks like there's going to be at least some connection to China in the game. I wonder when Capcom is going to blow the lid off of this baby...


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

inb4someonecriesracism...again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> inb4someonecriesracism...again


 oh you know it.... that is coming.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

It's probably already there.

And yet, nobody minded the obvious racism in Dead Island.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Nov 30, 2011)

but everybody minded Dead Island.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone minded it because of it's sexism and it was a bad game.

Not the fact that the zombie apocalypse was coincidentally caused by cannibalistic native Africans in a New Guinean island.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> RE1 and RE2 remakes with RE4/5 playstyle would be the best thing. No question.



That would be pretty aweful. Zombies would be stupidly easy unless they added a crap ton in which it would ruin the atmosphere and it'd most likely be less puzzle orientated to deal with the action. OTS camera is just bad unless the game was designed around it which RE1/2 is not.

Also it's not racist if your asian/native american/hispanic/etc. Remember it's only racist if it has black people, ONLY black people. 

Lol who cares about the chinese? Their skin is yellow


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Everyone minded it because of it's sexism and it was a bad game.
> 
> Not the fact that the zombie apocalypse was coincidentally caused by cannibalistic native Africans in a New Guinean island.



By the time Dead Island came racist shit was already old news. RE5 and Left 4 Dead took care of that.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Didn't stop people complaining about racists hit _after_ Resident Evil 5. They have no shame, they complain about every single aspect of everything.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

What's next? The NSPCZ get involved 'cause these games promote cruelty to zombies?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

"There is _one_ dead black person in the slew of fifty-seven dead white people. How DARE they be racist to black people!"


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 30, 2011)

Chinese zombies well it was inevitable


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> "There is _one_ dead black person in the slew of fifty-seven dead white people. How DARE they be racist to black people!"



Do you believe the myth that they added Sheva to try to prove they weren't being racist?


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Do you believe the myth that they added Sheva to try to prove they weren't being racist?



No, but I do believe that they changed some of the enemies since most of them are light-skinned until you get to the tribal areas. Since from what I heard part of the biggest issue is that Sheva was "too light-skinned." At least that's what I had heard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2011)

Funny...its always white people screaming more about Racism then black people.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Funny...its always white people screaming more about Racism then black people.



Except Hutchinson is black.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Except Hutchinson is black.



Thats not the point.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

It kind of is since he is responsible for starting most of it... he considers himself a crusader for his race and is even a disgrace to the NAACP.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Chinese zombies well it was inevitable



In all honesty, we are fucked.


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

If Chinese zombies happens, there'll be no stopping them.

They know kung fu.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> If Chinese zombies happens, there'll be no stopping them.
> 
> They know kung fu.



Exactly, Unless Chris boulderpuncher returns...


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2011)

But he needs a Jackie Chan sidekick.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO, did Milla sPOPOVITCH really asked capcom via twitter?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Do you believe the myth that they added Sheva to try to prove they weren't being racist?



I don't see how an Australian shooting black people is any more racist than a white man shooting black people but people are just picky.

Leon & Ada  co-op game, I'm calling it now. Or if Capcom wants to be stupid again, Leon and an entirely new cast that has no relation to previous games. Why have old, classic, much beloved characters when we can have an all new cast?

Milla will be the star, Leon will be the useless sidekick, players will be able to use her super dragon ball z powers against the zombies. Confirmed.


----------

